# Your top 20 favourite movies of all-time



## Yoshi

I hope this isn't in the wrong section 

1-Immortal Beloved 
2-Pirates of the Caribbean (all) 
3-Phantom of the Opera (2004) 
4-Jurassic Park 
5-Monty Python and the Holy Grail 
6-La vita è bella 
7-Edward Scissorhands 
8-Amadeus
9-War of the Worlds
10-Close Encounters of the third kind
11-Angels and Demons
12-E.T
13-Ironman
14-The Matrix
15-The Elephant man
16-The Illusionist
17-Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain 
18-Spirited Away
19-The curious case of Benjamin Button
20-Copying Beethoven


it will probably change tomorrow...


----------



## nickgray

In no particular order. An incomplete list:

Stalker
Kin-Dza-Dza
Apocalypse Now
Pisma Myortvogo Cheloveka (Letters of a Dead Man)
Twelve Monkeys
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Sobachye Serdtse (Heart of a Dog)
Dr. Strangelove
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Army of Darkness
Blade Runner 
Dead Man
Donnie Darko 
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Ghost World
Memento
Pyl (Dust)

and some anime (also incomplete):
Texhnolyze
Monster
Ima, soko ni iru boku (Now and then, here and there)
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Trigun


----------



## Aramis

Barry Lyndon
Easy Rider
The Big Sleep
The Maltese Falcon
The Shawshank Redemption
The Three Musketeers (Richard Lester)
The Four Musketeers (also Richard Lester)
Chinatown
Double Indemnity
The Libertine
Donnie Brasco
The Dead Man
Sergio Leone's Dollar Trilogy with Eastwood
Kelly's Heroes 
Dirty Harry old trilogy
Wathership Down 
Monty Python's Movies
Forrest Gump
Krzyżacy
Leslie Nilsen movies before Scary Movie series
Hot Shots


----------



## andruini

Very nice lists, guys! Big props to nick for including Stalker, Apocalypse Now, ESotSM, Army of Darkness, Dead Man and Fear and Loathing.

I'm a fomer consumated cinephile myself (seriously, I was on the verge of enrolling in film school and everything)..
Here's my off the top of my head list..

Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind (Michel Gondry) 
The Science of Sleep (Michel Gondry) 
Punch-Drunk Love (P.T. Anderson) 
Offret (Andrei Tarkovsky) 
I Fidanzati (Ermanno Olmi) 
All About Lily Chou-Chou (Shunji Iwai) 
2001: A Space Odyssey (Stanley Kubrick) 
Dazed and Confused (Richard Linklater) 
O Lucky Man! (Lindsay Anderson) 
The 400 Blows (François Truffaut) 
Mon Oncle (Jacques Tati) 
Wings of Desire (Wim Wenders) 
Ratcatcher (Lynne Ramsay) 
Yi Yi (Edward Yang) 
Ali: Fear Eats The Soul (Rainer Werner Fassbinder) 
Stranger Than Paradise (Jim Jarmusch) 
Trainspotting (Danny Boyle) 
Brazil (Terry Gilliam) 
Sans Soleil (Chris Marker) 
Closely Watched Trains (Jiri Menzel) 
Kes (Ken Loach)
Blowup (Michelangelo Antonioni) 
The Killing of a Chinese Bookie (John Cassavetes) 
Fantastic Planet (Rene Laloux) 
City Lights (Charlie Chaplin) 
Pandora's Box (G.W. Pabst) 
A Woman Is A Woman (Jean-Luc Godard) 
In The Mood For Love (Wong Kar-Wai) 
Sólo Con Tu Pareja (Alfonso Cuarón) 
Naked (Mike Leigh)

Hmm, just realized I did 30.. Oh well, couldn't leave any out!


----------



## Padawan

Wow, this was hard. My list could be easily be 40. I had to leave so many good ones off.

She's Gotta Have It
Hollywood Shuffle
Speed
The Matrix (1st installment only!)
Blazing Saddles
Pirates of the Caribbean (1st installment only!)
West Side Story
The Bourne Identity (all installments) 
Pride & Prejudice (2005) 
STAR WARS (all installments)
Dangerous Liaisons 
Love Actually
Lord of the Rings 
Beetlejuice
The Godfather
Pulp Fiction
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly 
Gladiator 
The Wizard of OZ
The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In no particular order... with a few extras thrown in for good measure

The Seventh Seal- Bergman
Persona- Bergman
Psycho- Hitchcock
Virgin Spring- Bergman
Vertigo- Hitchcock
Spellbound- Hitchcock
North by Northwest- Hitchcock
Strangers on a Train- Hitchcock
Maltese Falcon- 
Amadeus- Milos Forman
The Godfather 1 & 2- Coppola
Casablanca- Michael Cutiz
Streetcar Named Desire- Elia Kazan
On the Waterfrot- Elia Kazan
Some Like It Hot- Billy Wilder
Double Indemnity- Billy Wilder
Dr. Strangelove- Stanley Kubrick
2001: A Space Odyssey- Stanley Kubrick
M- Fritz Lang
Citizen Kane- Orson Welles
Gone With the Wind- Victor Fleming
Its a Wonderful Life- Frank Capra
Lawrence of Arabia- David Lean
To Kill a Mockingbird- Robert Mulligan
Nosferatu- F. W. Murnau
Nosferatu, the Vampyre- Werner Herzog
The Nightmare Before Christmas- Henry Selick,Tim Burton
The Grand Illusion- Jean Renoir
Battleship Potemkin- Sergei Eisenstein
Ivan the Terrible- Sergei Eisenstein

Obviously I lean toward the dark and highly theatrical of artificial style of expressionism and film noir


----------



## Il Seraglio

1.) The Man with the Movie Camera - Dziga Vertov
2.) Drugstore Cowboy - Gus van Sant
3.) The Magnificent Ambersons - Orson Welles
4.) The Conformist - Bernado Bertolucci
5.) The Innocents - Jack Clayton
6.) The Wicker Man - Robin Hardy
7.) Once Upon a Time in America - Sergio Leone
8.) Le Weekend - Jean Luc Godard
9.) Chinatown - Roman Polanski
10.) The Young and the Damned - Luis Bunuel
11.) Blue Velvet - David Lynch
12.) Pinocchio (1940) - Hamilton Luske/Ben Sharpsteen
13.) Bonnie & Clyde - Arthur Penn
14.) The Earth Trembles - Luchino Visconti
15.) Decalogue - Krysztof Kieslowski
16.) Scenes from a Marriage - Ingmar Bergman
17.) Woyzeck - Werner Herzog
18.) Citizen Kane - Orson Welles
19.) M - Fritz Lang
20.) The Manchurian Candidate - John Frankenheimer


----------



## Don Fatale

This is NOT the list of a movie buff. No Godfathers, no Citizen Kane, no Potemkin, certainly no Shawshank! I'd much rather go to a concert, opera or a play, or at home I'd rather listen to music while surfing the net.

Allowing for the presence of a little adventure, horror and fantasy, it's basically a humanist's list.

A Room With A View 
American Beauty 
Cinema Paradiso
Dances With Wolves 
Ice Cold in Alex 
It's a Wonderful Life 
Modern Times 
Ordinary People 
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Sophie's Choice
The English Patient 
The Exorcist 
The Sixth Sense
The Straight Story
The Wings of the Dove
The Wizard of Oz

I'm still waiting for my favourite movie to be made. It will undoubtedly involve a long journey, bravery, guilt and terrible dilemmas.


----------



## cultchas

love watching movies, the list is more than 20 though 

Rushomon
Yojimbo
Shichinin No Samurai
Madadayo
Les Quatre Cents Coups
A Clockwork Orange
Omega Man
Taxi Driver
Maynila: Sa Mga Kuko ng Liwanag
Godfather
Videodrome
Scarface
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
The Dark Backward
The Usual Suspects
Natural Born Killers
My Left Foot
Reservoir Dogs
Dut Yeung Nin Wa
Clerks
Kids
Trainspotting
This is England
Cidade de Deus
Ju-On
Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari
History Boys


----------



## david johnson

b&w

sgt. york
the dawn patrol
casablanca
maltese falcon
the day the earth stood still (old version)
dr. strangelove
king kong

color

last of the mohicans (daniel day lewis)
the great escape
the godfather
something wicked this way comes
star wars
fantasia
a fistful of dollars
the war of the worlds (old)
terminator
stargate
the 10 commandments
titanic (sort of...)
the devil in miss jones...hehehehe


----------



## Isola

Music theme:

The Red Violin
The Pianist
Amadeus
Copying Beethoven
Shine
The Legend of 1900
Impromptu

Others (in no particular order):

There Will be Blood
Lord of the Rings 
Life is Beautiful
A Fish Called Wanda
Monty Python movies
Legends of the Fall
Shinning
The Green Mile
The Shawshank Redemption
The Silence of the Lambs
The English Patient 
Dr. Zhivago
Casablanca


----------



## Edward Elgar

Amadeus
Spirited Away
Pulp Fiction
Inglorious Basterds
Alien
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Sergio Leone Dollars Trilogy
Indiana Jones Trilogy
Star Wars Original Trilogy
The Matrix
The Godfather
Watchmen
The Shining
Schindler's List
Jaws
The Fifth Element
Once upon a time in the West
Sweeney Todd
Die Hard
The Terminator (1 & 2)


----------



## MrTortoise

Gosh this is hard... and a moving target for sure

2001: A Space Odyssey
Cinema Paradiso
The Red Violin (great score)
Wings of Desire
Red (Kieslovski)
The Matrix Trilogy
The Dark Knight
The Spanish Prisoner
A.I.
Children of Men
Bad Lieutenant
Koyaanisqatsi
House of Games
Ronin
Blade Runner
Schindler's List
Dr. Strangelove
Brazil
The Big Libowski
The Piano


----------



## cultchas

Isola said:


> The Legend of 1900


Was this the movie about a pianist born (lived and died) in a ship named by its crew as 1900?


----------



## andruini

cultchas said:


> Maynila: Sa Mga Kuko ng Liwanag


Let my start off by saying how great your list is! Love all the Kurosawa picks ..
Now... OMG!! I've been looking for this Brocka film for AGES.. Is it totally amazing?? how did you see it?


----------



## Isola

cultchas said:


> Was this the movie about a pianist born (lived and died) in a ship named by its crew as 1900?


Yes that's the one. Tim Roth was amazing!


----------



## Weston

I missed this thread somehow. Can I just copy MrTortoise's list?

Well, I guess mine would be a little different. As I am / was a science fiction and fantasy illustrator for a time, mine are going to be predictable:

2001: a space odyssey
The Day the Earth Stood Still (original not that remake travesty)
Immortal Beloved
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Lord of the Rings trilogy
La Belle et la Bête
A Clockwork Orange
One Million Years BC (a guilty pleasure - I love the soundtrack)
Conan the Barbarian (another guilty pleasure with a magnificent soundtrack)
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (dated, but in its day was a wonder)
The Exorcist
Alien
Jurassic Park (still a dream come true for a kid who loved dinosaurs)
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly 
Blade Runner (if only for Rutger Haur's awesome performance)

Gosh I can't even think of 20.

Some runners up include
My Favorite Year
Girl With a Pearl Earring
The Three Musketeers / The Four Musketeers (70's version with Michael York)
Ivanhoe (early 80's TV version with Anthony Andrews)
The Scarlet Pimpernel (also with Anthony Andrews)

I'm probably leaving out a lot.


----------



## Isola

Just remembered one more film: _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_. One of a kind, very artistically made. It's based on the book _Perfume_ by German author Patrick Suskind.


----------



## JSK

In roughly a descending order.

Everything is Illuminated
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure (I know it's stupid)
Indiana Jones (All)
Star Wars (original trilogy)
Lawrence of Arabia
Amadeus
Lord of the Rings (all)
Gandhi
Seven Years in Tibet
It's a Wonderful Life

Well, that's only 10. I'm probably forgetting something....


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> I missed this thread somehow. Can I just copy MrTortoise's list?


ha! Great minds 

It is so difficult to compile a list like this. I put down all the films that insisted to be watched several times.


----------



## bdelykleon

1) La Grande Illusion
2) Sunrise
3) La règle du Jeu
4) Shadow of a Doubt
5) Les Enfants du Paradis
6) The Third Man
7) Nosferatu
8) M
9) Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo
10) Once upon a time in America
11) Vertigo
12) Seven Samurai
13) Amadeus
14) Yojimbo
15) Some Like it hot
16) The seven year itch
17) Sunset boulevard
18) Tokyo Story
19) It's a wonderful life
20) Casablanca


----------



## cultchas

andruini said:


> Let my start off by saying how great your list is! Love all the Kurosawa picks ..
> Now... OMG!! I've been looking for this Brocka film for AGES.. Is it totally amazing?? how did you see it?


Thank you very much for your kind words. I like that movie Jim Carey movie too. Eternal... and Cable guy are great movies (though I want to see the original of Cable Guy).

Reading your list, your a movie nut as well. I could go as far as 70 but that could get me banned here. Yes! Im a huge fan Lino Brocka films, specially his early works. I was lucky to get to see them on various formats, cinema, cable, Betamax and VHS. They are all must see movies. 



Isola said:


> Yes that's the one. Tim Roth was amazing!


Yes, great performance by Tim Roth. Love the scene there during the storm when he let go of the grand piano clamp.


----------



## shsherm

I would like to add a few names to the above mentioned:
The Battle Of Algiers
Treasure of the Sierra Madre
The Best Years Of Our Lives
Amarcord
High and Low
Derzu Uzala
Z
The Mouse That Roared
The French Connection and another movie very few people saw 
Max Havelaar


----------



## Isola

cultchas said:


> Yes, great performance by Tim Roth. Love the scene there during the storm when he let go of the grand piano clamp.


Me too. Here it is:


----------



## The Cosmos

Blade Runner
Alien
Suspiria
Taxi Driver
A Clockwork Orange
LOTR
Apocalypse Now
cannibal holocaust
The Machinist
The Fountain
2001:A Space Odyssey
The Elephant Man
The Shining
12 Angry Men
No Country for Old Men 
dr strangelove
Hot Fuzz
Fight Club
Children of Men

Umm, yeah, I'm sure I missed a few obvious ones, but just a quick list for now .


----------



## cultchas

Isola said:


> Me too. Here it is:


Wow! Thanks for the link. I'm watching right now... for the second time


----------



## Tapkaara

bdelykleon said:


> The Seven Samurai


Aaaaaah, yes. Fumio Hayasaka's score. Hayasaka is one of my favorites. If you liked his music for this film, check out the Hayasaka disc on Naxos. An EXCELLENT Piano Concerto.


----------



## Lukecash12

Why don't we try for some humor?

Uncle Buck (and most anything else with John Candy)
The Grinch (both the genius acting job of Jim Carrey, and the original)
Ace Ventura 1 & 2
Happy Texas
Step Brothers
Police Academy (mainly for the man who made sound effects)
Every Cheech and Chong movie ever made

Now for a few more serious ones:

The Luhzin Defense
Shine
Schindler's List
Blade Runner "If only you could see the things I've seen with your eyes." (The great Harrison Ford classic directed by grandmaster Scott Ridley)
Immortal Beloved (maybe not totally accurate, but they really captured Beethoven)
The Lady With the Pearl Earring (if you're not familiar, it's about a Heugenot maid who met a great painter in 1700's France)
Gandhi


----------



## hansjuergen

Isola said:


> Just remembered one more film: _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_. One of a kind, very artistically made. It's based on the book _Perfume_ by German author Patrick Suskind.


And the film score was written by Reinhold Heil, Johnny Klimek and director Tom Tykwer who work in a team called Pale 3. It was recorded by the Berliner Philharmoniker with Sir Simon Rattle, and there is a video clip about the making of the soundtrack on its microsite for the movie. You can hear the full album on Last.fm, and there is also a group for fans:

http://ecards.emiclassics.co.uk/perfume/index.html
http://www.perfumemovie.com/
http://www.last.fm/music/Sir+Simon+...ker/Das+Parfum+-+Die+Geschichte+eines+Mörders
http://www.last.fm/group/Perfume+:+The+Story+of+a+Murderer


----------



## TWhite

Twenty is cutting it pretty short for me, but here goes, and in no particular ranking: 
1:RAN
2:LA BELLE ET LA BETE
3:RED RIVER
4:RIO GRANDE
5:THE LADY EVE
6:BRINGING UP BABY
7:QUEEN MARGOT
8:THE FURIES
9:WINCHESTER '73
10: ALEXANDER NEVSKY
11: HENRY V (Olivier version)
12: KINGDOM OF HEAVEN
13: THE AWFUL TRUTH
14: THE LETTER
15: THE HEIRESS
16: THE SEA HAWK
17: JUAREZ
18: GLADIATOR
19: RIO BRAVO
20: YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN

Tom


----------



## mamascarlatti

Seven samurai
Tampopo
Diva 
L’enfant sauvage 
La nuit américaine 
Le dernier métro
Kaos
LOTR
Il gattopardo 
Casablanca
Kolya
The Godfather
Lawrence of Arabia
Orlando
The life of others
Amadeus
Gone With the Wind
Little women
Raise the red lantern

And for laughs:
La grande vadrouille
Shaun of the Dead
Life of Brian
Les vacances de M. Hulot
Some like it hot


----------



## alfredbond

*Re*

1. Lost in Translation
2. Almost Famous
3. Y Tu Mama Tambien
4. Mulholland Drive
5. Ghost World
6. The Wrestler
7. Pan's Labyrinth
8. Traffic
9. Before Sunset
10. The Squid and the Whale / City of God
11. Sideways
12. Pride & Prejudice
13. WALL*E
14. American Splendor
15. The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
16. The Hurt Locker
17. Capote
18. You Can Count On Me
19. United 93
20. About A Boy


----------



## jhar26

In no particular order and just the first twenty that come to mind. There are many others that I like just as much....


-JEAN DE FLOURETTE (1986 Claude Berri/Gerard Depardieu, Yves Montand)
-MANON DES SOURCES (1986 Claude Berri/Yves Montand, Daniel Auteuil)
-THE WIZARD OF OZ (1939 Victor Fleming/Judy Garland)
-SAFETY LAST (1923 Fred C Newmeyer/Harold Lloyd)
-SWING TIME (1936 George Stevens/Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers)
-WO DE FU QIN MU QIN (THE ROAD HOME) (1999 Zhang Yimou/Zhang Ziyi)
-THE EXORCIST (1973 William Friedkin/Linda Blair)
-CITY LIGHTS (1931 Charles Chaplin/Charles Chaplin)
-LA STRADA (1954 Federico Fellini/Anthony Quinn, Gulietta Masina)
-THE INCREDIBLE SHRINGKING MAN (1957 Jack Arnold/Grant Williams)
-CHUNKING EXPRESS (1994 Wong Kar-Wai/Takeshi Kaneshiro)
-THE OTHERS (2001 Alejandro Amenabar/Nicole Kidman)
-LE GLOIRE DE MON PERE (MY FATHER'S GLORY) (1990 Yves Robert/Philippe Caubere)
-LE CHATEAU DE MA MERE (MY MOTHER's CASTLE) (1990 Yves Robert/Philippe Caubere)
-KLUTE (1971 Alan J Pakula/Jane Fonda)
-SOME LIKE IT HOT (1959 Billy Wilder/Marilyn Monroe, Jack Lemmon)
-MAN CHENG JIN DAI HUANG JIN JIA (CURSE OF THE GOLDEN FLOWER (2006 Zhang Yimou/Gong Li)
-ALIEN (1979 Ridley Scott/Sigourney Weaver)
-BRINGING UP BABY (1938 Howard Hawks/Cary Grant, Katharine Hepburn)
-DER BLAUE ENGEL (THE BLUE ANGEL) (1930 Jozef von Sternberg/Marlene Dietrich)


----------



## SPR

hmmm... a few spring to mind...

Life is Beautiful (subtitled version)
Sound of Music
Wizzard of Oz
Jaws
Saving Private Ryan
Forest Gump
Blazing Saddles 
The Shining
Scrooge / Christmas Carrol - either Alastair Sim or George Scott
Lord of the Rings trilogy


----------



## daniellabellaking

Dirty harry 1972
the godfather 1972
scarface 1983
die hard 1988
the terminator 1984
the road warrior 1981
the dirty dozen 1967 
the matrix 1999 
caddyshack 1980 
rocky 1976 
full metal jacket 1987
dr. No 1962
the killer 1989
raging bull 1980
bullitt 1968
enter the dragon 1973
apocalypse now 1979
goodfellas 1990
reservoir dogs 1992
fight club 1999


----------



## starry

No particular order

2001 A Space Odyssey
Peter Ibbetson
Diary of a Chambermaid (Bunuel)
Greed
The 39 Steps
Steamboat Bill Jr
Once upon a time in America
Fanny and Alexander
Red Desert
An Autumn Afternoon
Singin' in the Rain
Sansho Dayu
The 400 Blows
Mouchette
Mon Oncle
The Travelling Players
The Palm Beach Story
Crumb
The World of Apu
Point Blank 
Hoop Dreams
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Dead of Night (1945)

23, I didn't include any animation or experimental film although I know loads of both.


----------



## Air

Dr. Strangelove
Requiem for a Dream
The Breakfast Club
Forrest Gump
Gone With the Wind
The Shining
Planet Terror
The Passion of Christ
Rush Hour
LOTR
The Shawshank Redemption
Finding Forrester
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
City Lights
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
Shaft
American Graffiti
The Court Jester
Hotfuzz


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Not in any particular order but somehow I connected well to these:-

Dangerous Liaisons (1988)
Remains of the Day (1993)
Rear Window (1954)
Vertigo (1958)
Seven Years in Tibet (1997)

Then, there are many purely for entertainment value/dazzling effects crap:-

Lord of the Rings trilogy
Revenge of the Sith
Avatar
several science fictions etc.

But movies as a whole don't rise anyway near the level of statisfaction as Classical music. I can listen to _Giulio Cesare in Egitto_ a billion times, but probably not watch the favourite movie that many times.


----------



## Guest

I won't try to rank these:

Casablanca
The Maltese Falcon
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Duck Soup (Marx Brothers)
The Mission
Serenity
Star Wars Episode 4: A New Hope
Ben Hur
Army of Darkness
The Big Sleep
Dr. No
The Longest Day
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Les Miserables
Life is Beautiful
All Quiet on the Western Front (the original one)
High Noon
To Kill a Mockingbird
Psycho


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Not sure that I could ever make a definitive top 20, but these are the first 20 that came to mind.

1. Manhattan (Woody Allen)
2. La Strada (Federico Fellini)
3. Pulp Fiction (Quentin Tarantino)
4. Vertigo (Alfred Hitchcock)
5. Persona (Ingmar Bergman)
6. The Godfather (Francis Ford Coppola)
7. City of God (Fernando Meirelles)
8. Breathless (Jean Luc Godard)
9. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Stanley Kubrick)
10. Life is Beautiful (Roberto Benigni)
11. Zorba the Greek (Michael Cacoyannis)
12. Lost In Translation (Sofia Coppola)
13. The Umbrellas of Cherbourg (Jacques Demy)
14. Schindler's List (Steven Spielberg)
15. Chinatown (Roman Polanski)
16. 8 1/2 (Federico Fellini)
17. WALL-E (Andrew Stanton)
18. Crimes and Misdemeanors (Woody Allen)
19. Ghost World (Terry Zwigoff)
20. Children of Heaven (Majid Majidi)


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

im not sure about my top 20, but here are a few that i particularly like:

the bourne conspiracy series
the lord of the rings series
gladiator
night at the rocksberry 
the boondock saints

im probably leaving a few off... but those are what i can think of at the moment.


----------



## Argus

I don't have a top 20 but some of my favourites off the top of my head would be:

Once Upon a Time in America
Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
Most Arnie films from the 80's and early 90's including Predator, Terminator 1 and 2, Commando, Total Recall, Running Man, Conan the Barbarian and Last Action Hero
For a Few Dollars More
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
Das Boot
Build My Gallows High (a.k.a Out of the Past)
Goodfellas
Freddy Got Fingered
Star Wars: The Empire Stikes Back
Blade Runner
The Aviator
Kagemusha

That's about 20 but I could have listed many more that I like as much as some of them.


----------



## Glaliraha

20. Full Metal Jacket
19. Dumbo
18. Breaking The Waves
17. Eraserhead
16. Requiem For A Dream
15. Inland Empire
14. A Clockwork Orange
13. American Beauty
12. Peter Pan (2003)
11. Thelma & Louise
10. South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut
9. Dogville
8. Fargo
7. 2001: A Space Odyssey
6. Mulholland Drive
5. Koyaanisqatsi
4. All Quiet On The Western Front
3. Pulp Fiction
2. Fantasia
1. Donnie Darko


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Interesting that I share a number of favourite films with others here.

My list of 40:

http://www.amazon.com/Great-CINEMAT...cm_lm_byauthor_title_full/186-4065377-5929431


----------



## Serenade

In no particular order, and being annoying and grouping trilogies and stuff together...

The Producers (2003)
Star Wars (all)
Terminator (all)
Pretty Woman
Beauty and the Beast (Disney)
Superman 1
West Side Story
Kick ***
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Gone With the Wind
High Society
Saving Private Ryan
Apollo 13
Die Hard
The Little Mermaid (Disney)
Jackie Brown
You’ve Got Mail
X-men Trilogy
The Devil Wears Prada
Aladdin (Disney) 

I've probably forgotten some but that's roughly it.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Running over a decade (1991-2005) the Franco-Belgian series *Maigret* with *Bruno Crémer* consists of 54 episodes--each a full-length film 90mins): really _excellent_.

Techies may possibly download these from Torrent.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Recently saw this film version of *Hamlet*: incredible!

http://www.amazon.com/Hamlet-Blu-ray-David-Tennant/dp/B0038RSIGA


----------



## andeehunt

1.The Dark Knight

2.Sweeney Todd

3.Shawshank Redemption

4.Green Mile

5.Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Original)

6.Bugsy Malone

7.Sleepers

8.One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest

9.Stand By Me

10.Life of Brian

11.Phantom Of The Opera

12.Groundhog Day

13.Hot Fuzz

14.Ratatouille

15.Iron Giant

16.Toy Story

17.Wall-E

18.Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl

19.Shaun of the Dead

20.Who Framed Roger Rabbit




Mistakes are the portals of discovery.


----------



## Earthling

To rank my top five:

1. Kurosawa's *Ikiru *

2. Kurosawa's *Ran*

3. Wim Wenders' *Wings of Desire*

4. Cacoyannes' *Iphegenia*

5. Lumet's *Twelve Angry Men*

A couple months ago I watched Tarkovsky's *Ivan's Childhood* which was very moving. That might be number six. Either that or Kurosawa's *Red Beard*. Or maybe Clint Eastwood's *Unforgiven*.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Game
The Loved One
Titanic
Dr. Strangelove
Ripley's Game
Patton
Bedtime Story
The Magic Christian
Lolita (1962)
Apocalypse Now
The Godfather Part II
The Silence of the Lambs
Hannibal
Sunset Boulevard
American Beauty
Lawrence of Arabia
Sin City
Blade Runner
Fargo
Cool Hand Luke


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Oops!

I wasn't paying attention and initially composed and submitted this as a listing of favorite film *scores* rather than favorite movies. I caught myself only later, while checking for possible responses. Thankfully it's an easy fix, especially since two of my original choices are applicable in both scenarios. As before, I'm not gonna go for twenty, not all at once. Instead, I'll list favorite films from one or two genre, beginning with fantasy. This lets me keep my lengthy "Nibelungen" discussion intact.

*Fantasy films*​
_*"Die Nibelungen"*,_ Fritz Lang's 1924 silent two-part take on the same myths that inspired Richard Wagner's "Ring of the Nibelung" opera cycle.








YouTube hosts excerpts (with Gottried Huppertz' marvelous original score!) from Nibelungen. I'll link two here. They interconnect. Together they contain the entirely of what I consider the pivotal scene of the second film, "Kriemhild's Revenge".

I suppose a brief summary of preceding events is in order. The first film, "Siegfried", ends with the betrayal and death said hero at the hands of Hagen. Film two concerns itself solely with Kriemhild's relentless desire to bring the murderer of her dead husband to justice. Hagen is protected by Kriemhild's clan, the royal family of Burgundy. To accomplish her goal, Kriemhild marries Attila the Hun and eventually manipulates him into inviting the family to court. At the same time, through bribery and oaths of fealty she has, unbeknownst to Attila, set in motion events that will result in Hagen's discreditation in the eyes of Attila. The first linked clip begins after the family arrives at Attila's court, and prepares to enter the Hun palace to celebrate Summer Solstice with Attila and his allies.

*YouTube "Kriemhild's Revenge", Canto 5 beginning*.
*YouTube "Kriemhild's Revenge", Canto 5 conclusion*.

I deem this pivotal simply because an act by Hagen near the halfway point of clip two makes the Nibelungen's fate irreversible. (Notice how after the deed Kriemhild at first shows remorse, but once Attila expresses the desired reaction, visibly reveals that she instigated and condones the encounter.)

A word of warning. Anyone interested in these films should seek only the Kino DVD release. To my knowledge all others are greatly truncated and lack the Huppertz score.

(By the way, I recently rewatched Tim Burton's first "Batman" movie. and was amazed by how much its music track was indebted to Huppertz's Nibelungen score. Too many similarities to be purely coincidental, in my opinion.)

-----------------------------------------------------------​
*"Willow"*
This gets my nod as best modern fantasy film. I think it has a more Tolkienesque feel than the three recent Lord of the Rings movies, which do not make my list. (Too many unnecessary changes from the books, and exclusion of "Scouring of the Shire" is, for me, an act of criminal negligence.)

*"The Wizard of Oz"*
Yes, I know this is usually thought of as a musical, which of course it is. But it is a musical firmly based on traditional early-modern fantasy. In any case it not so much a great musical or great fantasy but rather a work that transcends genre to stand as one of Hollywood's crowning achievements.

*"Monty Python and the Holy Grail"*
This too might be better classified, under comedy. Yet I think it better captures the spirit of some of the early Arthurian musings than many a more serious and pretentious film. (I used to be quite taken by John Boorman's "Excalibur". I still like "Excalibur" and consider it the overall best serious cinematic treatment of Arthur, but now find it somewhat hokey in spots.)

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Comedy*​
*"Harvey" (Jimmy Stewart)*
I had meant to add this movie to my collection for some time, but just never got around to it. Well, early last week I drove in to town intent on purchasing "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre". While perusing Barnes & Noble video bins I chanced upon a copy of "Harvey" on sale for, or simply reduced to, $9.94US. Since I had planned to acquire it at some point anyway, the price proved irresistible. Both it and "Treasure..." ended up at the check-out counter. (Sadly, my special-order copy of "Sunset Boulevard", though past due, had not arrived. It still hasn't, and is no longer orderable through B&N.)

I watched both "Treasure..." and "Harvey" that very afternoon. "Treasure..." was as good as ever, as I knew it would be. But "Harvey"? I've always loved "Harvey" and have long considered it a favorite comedy. But until this recent viewing I never realized what a truly magnificent film it is. The acting is amazing, not only by Stewart but the entire cast. (The lady who plays his older sister won the Best Supporting Actress Oscar for her portrayal.) The script is well nigh perfect. It really has no weak links.

The story itself is a joy. It starts out as the tale of a apparently somewhat simple, delusional, possibly alcoholic man (the Stewart role) who claims friendship with a six-foot three-and-one-half-inch rabbit. The immediate family are of course upset by this since, amongst other things, it ruins their social life. In frustration over a botched party the sister decides to have him committed. And thereby hangs the tale.

Only, it's not so simplistic at all. I'll not go into detail lest I spoil the fun for those who may not have seen it, so will just say that as the film progresses "Harvey" reveals more depth than many a more serious and pretentious movie. I laughed loud and often. Yet at the same time I frequently found my eyes misting over from joy and wonder. They don't come much if any better, in my opinion.

-----------------------------------------------------------​
Enough for now.

-ToneDeaf&Senile-


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Recently saw this film version of *Hamlet*: incredible!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamlet-Blu-ray-David-Tennant/dp/B0038RSIGA


This will be in my postbox soon. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Selecting twenty films as all-time ultimate favorites is too daunting a task. Even should I be able to do so, any such list is apt to change on an almost daily basis. Instead I will, as with my first contribution, mention a few favored films from several genre, movies I can watch again and again without tiring of.

(NOTE: My initial thread entry, two posts up, has been altered and might be worth revisiting by those who saw it early on.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Genre...Western*​
*"High Noon" (1954: Gary Cooper, Grace Kelly)*
An intriguing movie, more morality play masquerading as a Western than anything else in my opinion, quite different from your standard Hollywood horse-opera. It centers on a small town's long-time marshal (Cooper) turning in his badge to marry a pacifistic Quaker (Kelly). Unbeknownst to anyone an outlaw whom Cooper arrested and helped convict some years past has been released from prison and is en-route to the town bent on revenge. The entire film is devoted to how, once known, the town deals with this unexpected development. I'll say no more lest I spoil the plot.

Unlike most Westerns, there is little rip-roaring gun-slinging action until the concluding scene. Unlike almost all other films, once the main protagonist's three cronies arrive at the town railroad station (to await his arrival on the noon train (hence the title)) the remainder of the movie is presented in real-time. It features an excellent and highly effective music score. My DVD (Artisan Collector's Edition) comes with an informative supplementary commentary track.

The film has an interesting history. It was initially deplored by American's conservative right. John Wayne utterly despised it, considering it wholly un-American. A number of its participants were blacklisted during the infamous "Red-Scare" of the 50s. Yet over time the right came to accept High Noon. Both Eisenhower and Ronald Reagan admired it. (Switching ideologies, it is supposedly Bill Clinton's favorite movie.) In any case, these days it places high on many a favorite film list.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Genre...War*​
*"All Quiet on the Western Front"*
I refer to the 1930 black-and-white version, not its uninspired remake. It suffers a bit, but only a bit, from being an early "talkie", made when sound equipment was crude and limiting. But by-and-large the detriments of having to keep cameras stationary to properly capture voice-acting are effectively worked around.

(Film cameras during the silent era, not having to worry about noise pickup by the microphone, could roam as freely as technology and common sense allowed. Early sound-era cameras were so restricted (usually housed in non air-conditioned isolation booths) that many transition-period movies are little more that static filmed stage-plays, with actors standing or seated in place uttering more-or-less monotone dialogue.)

An aside. Many years ago I asked my father to watch AQotWF with me. He loved war movies, but was of the John Wayne, wave-the-flag persuasion. AQ is of course, despite its many action scenes, at heart an anti-war film. Dad deplored it. I don't think he ever forgave me.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------​
*"Zulu" (1964: Stanley Baker, Michael Caine (in his first major role) )*
This movie depicts the efforts of a small detachment of British soldiers to defend the encampment at Rorke's Drift against an army of Zulu warriors many thousands strong during the uprising of 1879. It is obviously biased toward showcasing the heroism (or lack thereof) displayed by British defenders, but both sides are treated respectfully. It contains a minor bit of gratuitous but tame titillation concerning a minister's daughter (perpetrated by both sides), but this is not distracting enough to weaken the film.


----------



## san4os

ok! top of 20!!!
- titanik
- a walk to remember
- pc i love you
- twilight
- Hitch
- A Nightmare on Elm Street
- starship trooper
- the X files
- lost
- prison break
- supernatural
- friends
- Gladiator
- terminator
- generation killes
- the ghost
- Victory
step up

________________________________
famous coffee lovers


----------



## starry

ToneDeaf&Senile said:


> Selecting twenty films as all-time ultimate favorites is too daunting a task. Even should I be able to do so, any such list is apt to change on an almost daily basis. Instead I will, as with my first contribution, mention a few favored films from several genre, movies I can watch again and again without tiring of.


The Wizard of Oz I'm sure is well known worldwide, perhaps because it appeals to adults as well as children. I don't know the books that is was based on but I'm sure without the film this story would have been nowhere near as famous and or have created all the subsequent pop culture references which it led to. It wasn't the first film of the story or probably the last but it is very likely the best.

All Quiet on the Western Front is a classic, I think this may also have been based on fiction. Certainly it is anti-war which will put it in the minority among war films. Maybe most of those films are about the action than the people who suffer. You mention John Wayne and that make me think of course of westerns. They are also often war films in a way, a war against the Indians, but of course frequently from a very unrealistic point of view. Perhaps it's still possible to view these more unrealistic war films as entertainment, but still important they don't deceive people as to the realities.


----------



## Argus

starry said:


> All Quiet on the Western Front is a classic, I think this may also have been based on fiction. *Certainly it is anti-war which will put it in the minority among war films*. Maybe most of those films are about the action than the people who suffer. You mention John Wayne and that make me think of course of westerns. They are also often war films in a way, a war against the Indians, but of course frequently from a very unrealistic point of view. Perhaps it's still possible to view these more unrealistic war films as entertainment, but still important they don't deceive people as to the realities.


I'm more inclined to think that most films about war are actually anti-war. Especially films about more recent wars like the World Wars, Vietnam, the many African and South American conflicts, and I'd guess about Iraq and Afghanistan in the near future. Even a film as seemingly mindless as Rambo has a strong anti-war message. Many films, however, mix this view with a patriotic or pro-soldier one and showing how they too can be as much the victims of war as the innocent civilians.

As for the image of Native Americans in Westerns, I'd say there has been a big change in portayal of them being a kind of baddies to now being a group who the audience can sympathise with. I haven't watched too many of the old 1950's Westerns but the films I have seen from the likes of Peckinpah, Leone, Eastwood and Ford, don't seem to focus too much on the Indians but rather aspects like the lawlessness of the West, the Civil War, the growth of industries like the railways etc. For me, the Indians are viewed as a neutral force in the films, neither good nor evil, heroes nor villains.


----------



## starry

Well yeh I was thinking of saying there may be more anti-war films nowadays. It depends about the time I suppose. Right after a country has successfully concluded a war I doubt they would produce many anti-war films for example, they would be more likely heroic (certainly in the past I think). No doubt many westerns are not about Indians, but the fact they aren't about Indians might be argued by some as a political point anyway in that it neglects one of the main issues of colonisation. But as I said such films (including Zulu, which was mentioned, but I don't think I've seen) can be taken just as pure entertainment as long as people don't accept such things as a true and broad historical viewpoint.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

starry said:


> ... such films (including Zulu, which was mentioned, but I don't think I've seen) can be taken just as pure entertainment as long as people don't accept such things as a true and broad historical viewpoint.


You are quite right that most any film can be enjoyed (assuming the movie in question is enjoyable) solely as pure entertainment regardless of whatever other attributes it might or might not possess. I will point out, however, that "Zulu" is a fairly historically accurate account of the events it portraits. Yes, there are changes in detail from the historical record and, as with most such films, dramatic license is taken. But the gist of it all is pretty spot-on. The Zulu did revolt. The main British column was indeed wiped out. A small British contingent at Rorke's Drift did hold out for several days against repeated attacks by a far larger Zulu force, and did so in a manner similar to what appears on-screen.

This of course doesn't negate your overall point, with which I wholeheartedly concur.

-ToneDeaf&Senile-


----------



## Niebolaz

1. Wings of Desire (the German original)
2. Kieslowski's Three Colors trilogy, The Double life of Veronique, Decalogue
3. Stalker
4. Bergman's Autumn Sonata, Fanny and Alexander
5. almost anything by Woody Allen
6. almost anything by Tarantino
7. Lost in Translation 
8. Igby Goes Down


----------



## Earthling

Niebolaz said:


> 1. Wings of Desire (the German original)


What a beauty, yes.


----------



## James clerk

THE GODFATHER.

Any one who dares not to mention The Godfather will have to face the concequences.(PHISICAL BAN)


----------



## Vaneyes

Part III can use Ban (deodorant).


----------



## mamascarlatti

James clerk said:


> THE GODFATHER.
> 
> Any one who dares not to mention The Godfather will have to face the concequences.(PHISICAL BAN)


As long as I don't find a horse's head in my bed....


----------



## Magnum_Opus

James clerk said:


> THE GODFATHER.
> 
> Any one who dares not to mention The Godfather will have to face the concequences.(PHISICAL BAN)


Fortunately im not one of thoose heretics =)

6 of my favorite films:

Seven Samurai (Shichinin no samurai)
Lives of Others, The (Leben der Anderen, Das)
*Godfather, The (part 1)*
Fargo 
Boot, Das (Boat, The)
Battleship Potemkin (Bronenosets Potyomkin)


----------



## World Violist

I'm not much for movies... but I've got a few favorites.

Lord of the Rings (the Peter Jackson ones in the extended versions)
...and anything by Miyazaki.

Kinda easy list for me...


----------



## wagner4evr

Personally, I think the best 'movies' aren't all movies but rather series or even documentaries. Here's what I like:

Smiley's People
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
Touching the Void
The Foresyte Saga
I, Claudius
Sherlock Holmes (Jeremy Brett)
Upstairs Downstairs


----------



## Nix

In no order, and some of my favorites are heavily influenced by their film scores 

The Shawshank Redemption
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Lord of the Rings
Vertigo
Casablanca
12 Angry Men
Finding Nemo
Memento
Star Wars (not prequels) 
Stranger then Fiction
Being John Malkovich
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
Dr. Strangelove
To Kill a Mockingbird 
Kill Bill
V for Vendetta
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Road to Perdition
The Sixth Sense
The Thin Red Line


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Well, here is my list:

1. Amadeus
2. Empire Strikes Back
3. Shutter Island
4. The Silence Of The Lambs
5. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
6. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
7. Immortal Beloved
8. Crossroads (1986)
9. Blade Runner
10. Alien
11. Jurassic Park
12. Shaun Of The Dead
13. Fantasia
14. Home Alone 
15. Predator
16. Star Wars (A New Hope for you youngsters)
17. Sleepless In Seattle
18. It's A Wonderful Life
19. Addams Family (1991)
20. The Mummy (1999) 

Sorry, I don't like The Godfather, I sleep when it is on.


----------



## Listener

The Remains of the Day
Star Wars 
Star Wars The Empire Strikes Back
Star Trek VI The Undiscovered Country
Star Trek II The Wrath of Khan
Star Trek Generations
Star Trek First Contact
The Seven Samurai
Amadeus
Serenity
The Matrix
Blade Runner
The Godfather Part 1
All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
Apocalypse Now
Groundhog Day
Road to Perdition
Fight Club
Casablanca
2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## JMJ

Some faves ...

A Clockwork Orange
Full Metal Jacket
Rope
Rear Window
Frenzy
Taxi Driver
Raging Bull
Goodfellas
The Aviator
The Departed
The Fly (1986)
No Country For Old Men
Zodiac
Fatal Attraction
Night Of The Living Dead (1968)
Knocked Up
Superbad
American Psycho
Blood Diamond
Crumb


----------



## JMJ

... The Deer Hunter ...


----------



## Ravellian

Network (1976)
Grave of the Fireflies (1988)
Chinatown (1974)
Brazil (1985)
A Clockwork Orange (1971)
Fargo (1996)
Pulp Fiction (1994)
Raging Bull (1980)
Blade Runner (1982)
The Godfather, part I (1972)
Raise the Red Lantern (1991)
2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
Gone With the Wind (1939)
Princess Mononoke (1997)
The Secret of NIMH (1982)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
Midnight Cowboy (1969)
Once Upon a Time in America (1984)
High Noon (1952)

The film score tends to weigh rather heavily on my decision-making.. I picked High Noon over The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly, for example because I love the main theme of High Noon and the soundtrack for TGTB&TU is just annoying. Same with The Secret of NIMH - I just love the music. As for the rest of my picks, I tend to favor films that highlight the despair and futility of human life.. strong themes in Blade Runner, Network, Chinatown, Raging Bull, Brazil, Grave of the Fireflies, Raise the Red Lantern, Lawrence of Arabia, and Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## Noak

Well let's see:
Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes (Historical Drama/Adventure, Werner Herzog, Germany, 1972)
2001: A Space Odyssey (Science Fiction, Stanley Kubrick, U.S.A, 1968)
Mind Game (Anime/Surrealism/Adventure/Comedy, Masaaki Yuasa, Japan, 2004)
Du Levande (Surrealism/Black Comedy, Roy Andersson, Sweden, 2007)
Hausu (Horror/Comedy/Surrealism, Nobuhiko Obayashi, Japan, 1977)
Cat Soup (Anime/Surrealism, Tatsuo Sato, Japan, 2001)
Annie Hall (Romantic Comedy/Drama, Woody Allen, U.S.A, 1977)
Stardust Memories (Romantic Comedy/Drama, Woody Allen, U.S.A, 1980)
Rashomon (Mystery/Drama, Akira Kurosawa, Japan, 1950)
Amarcord (Comedy/Drama/Coming-of-Age, Federico Fellini, Italy, 1973)
Spirited Away (Anime/Fantasy, Hayao Miyazaki, Japan, 2001)
Barton Fink (Drama/Black Comedy/Mystery, Joel Coen, U.S.A, 1991)
Red Beard (Drama, Akira Kurosawa, Japan, 1965)
Sånger Från Andra Våningen (Black Comedy/Surrealism/Drama, Roy Andersson, Sweden, 2000)
The Funky Forest (Comedy/Surrealism, Katsuhito Ishii, Japan, 2005)
Pastoral: To Die In The Country (Surrealism, Shuji Terayama, Japan, 1974)
Crumb (Documentary, Terry Zwigoff, U.S.A, 1994)
Persona (Drama, Ingmar Bergman, Sweden, 1966)
Duck Soup (Comedy, Leo McCarey (and the Marx brothers), U.S.A, 1933)


----------



## Argus

Noak said:


> Barton Fink (Drama/Black Comedy/Mystery, Joel Coen, U.S.A, 1991)


I've not seen Barton Fink but does anyone think the Coen brothers films have really poor endings. I watched A Serious Man yesterday and it was enjoyable and the story was unfolding nicely then it just seemed to end. This is similar to how I feel about my favourite of theirs, The Big Lebowski. It's really good and funny but it just peters out at the end.

Then they have films that I enjoy up until about 2/3 into the film when they go a bit skewiff. Fargo, No Country for Old Men, Miller's Crossing, Burn After Reading all seem to dissappoint will the final third.

Their most consistent film for me is probably Hudsucker Proxy. That film seems to actually work well as a whole whereas their others are either trying to be too deep or are trying to be too much about nothing.

Just a thought of mine.


----------



## Noak

Argus said:


> I've not seen Barton Fink but does anyone think the Coen brothers films have really poor endings. I watched A Serious Man yesterday and it was enjoyable and the story was unfolding nicely then it just seemed to end. This is similar to how I feel about my favourite of theirs, The Big Lebowski. It's really good and funny but it just peters out at the end.
> 
> Then they have films that I enjoy up until about 2/3 into the film when they go a bit skewiff. Fargo, No Country for Old Men, Miller's Crossing, Burn After Reading all seem to dissappoint will the final third.
> 
> Their most consistent film for me is probably Hudsucker Proxy. That film seems to actually work well as a whole whereas their others are either trying to be too deep or are trying to be too much about nothing.
> 
> Just a thought of mine.


Barton Fink has one of my favorite endings of all time. It's pretty much the most perfect ending for a film.


----------



## graaf

This is a list of favourite films of mine, and it is quite static - it does not change with the mood:

Matrix ("_Why do my eyes hurt? - You've never used them before._")

Fight Club ("_Tomorrow will be the most beautiful day of Raymond K. Hessel's life. His breakfast will taste better than any meal you and I have ever tasted._ ")

Forrest Gump ("_Stupid is as stupid does_")

Groundhog day ("_What would you do if you were stuck in one place and every day was exactly the same, and nothing that you did mattered? - That about sums it up for me_. ")

Amelie Poulain ("_On September 3rd 1973, at 6:28pm and 32 seconds, a bluebottle fly capable of 14,670 wing beats a minute landed on Rue St Vincent, Montmartre._")

American Beauty ("_I feel like I've been in a coma for the past twenty years. And I'm just now waking up. _")

Shawshank Redemption ("_Andy Dufresne - who crawled through a river of **** and came out clean on the other side. _")


----------



## Ravellian

I think I'll replace High Noon with Unforgiven (1992). Best Western I've ever seen, bar none. just.. amazing.


----------



## trinityemofficial

*Favourite Film Soundtrack Composers*

Below is a list of my favourite classical film soundtrack composers, a couple of which are just emerging in the field that you should check out 

Hans Zimmer
Harry Gregson-Williams
Alexander Desplate
Erik Satie
Michael Nyman
Ludovico Einaudi
Howard Shore
Fabio D'Andrea
Phillip Glass
Nicholas Hooper
Craig Armstrong
James Howard-Newton


----------



## Manxfeeder

trinityemofficial said:


> Below is a list of my favourite classical film soundtrack composers, a couple of which are just emerging in the field that you should check out


Erik Satie! Yeah! Hats off to the guy who invented frame-by-frame movie music! :tiphat:


----------



## billoflavorsia

In no particular order:

"E.T."
"An American Tail"
"Indiana Jones" Trilogy
"Back to the Future" Trilogy
"Who Framed Roger Rabbit"
"The Nightmare Before Christmas"
"The Matrix" Trilogy
"Inception" (yes, it's new!)
"Collateral"
"Star Trek: First Contact"
"Gladiator"
"Howl's Moving Castle"
"Casino Royale" (2006 version)
"O'Brother Where Art Thou?"
"Close Encounters of the Third Kind"
"Saving Private Ryan"
"Happy Gilmore"
"The Secret of NIMH"
"The Dark Knight"
"Edward Scissorhands" 

It was hard to narrow it down to 20 because there are many more. I enjoy a lot of the early fantasy/adventure work of Spielberg and Zemeckis with some animation sprinkled in. Can't help it! I grew up loving that work!  

Now if you were to ask what my all-time favorite movie scores are, I may give you an entirely different list.


----------



## gr8gunz

No special order

A Beautiful Mind
Shooter
Taken
Lonesome Dove
The Godfather pt1
Tombstone
Silence of the Lambs
Braveheart
Shindlers List
Sleepless In Seattle (yeah, I know)


----------



## Guest

Here's mine in order (because I'm one of those people):

1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Mulholland Drive
3. Lawrence of Arabia
4. The Thin Red Line
5. No Country for Old Men
6. Dr. Strangelove
7. Take the Money and Run
8-20. Basically every other movie by David Lynch, Terrance Mallick, The Coen Brothers, Stanley Kubrick, and Woody Allen =]


----------



## World Violist

No particular order...

Castle in the Sky
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Monty Python's Life of Brian
Breathless
The Virgin Spring
The Fellowship of the Ring
The Two Towers
The Return of the King

...so I suppose I only got to eleven... Sorry, I'm not much of a movie buff.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm a film buff, here's some kind of a list for today with lots and lots of painful omissions, sorry for possible typos and lack of accents in French words:

1) Il Gattopardo (Visconti)
2) La Grande Illusion (Renoir)
3) Andrei Rublyov (Tarkovsky)
4) Le Mepris (Godard)
5) Un condemnde a mort s'est echappe ou le vent souffle ou il veut (Bresson)
6) Dead Man (Jarmusch)
7) Red River (Hawks)
8) The Searchers (Ford)
9) Ordet (Dreyer)
10) Sunrise (Murnau)
11) Il vangelo secondo Matteo (Pasolini)
12) Journal d'un curee de campagne (Bresson)
13) O-haru (Mizoguchi)
14) Rashomon (Kurosawa)
15) Barefoot Contessa (Mankiewicz)
16) Sunset Boulevard (Wilder)
17) The Big Sleep (Hawks)
18) The Maltese Falcon (Huston)
19) Bringing up Baby (Hawks)
20) Mononoke Hime (Miyazaki)

I could add a list of my favourite directors: Visconti, Renoir, Bresson, Hawks, Ford, Huston, Cukor, Rossellini, Pasolini, Murnau, Mankiewicz, Mizoguchi, Kurosawa, Ozu, Miyazaki, Tarkovsky, Eisenstein, Dreyer, Bergman... I also like Chaplin, Griffith, Stroheim, Lubitsch, Sternberg, Lynch, Lang, Allen, Fellini, Argento... etc. Pretty much the established canon with an emphasis on 1920-1960.


----------



## Guest

Just saw Breathless; add it to my list! I might add more Jean-Luc Godard movies to it as well as I watch more of them.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm not a fan of Godard but Le Mepris is one of the best films I have ever seen... it's sort of an equivalent of Der Ring des Nibelungen in the world of cinema, I think. Every second is full of meaning and eternal truths. And it's got more "layers" than I can count.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm sort of ambivalent about Breathless / A bout de souffle, though. On the other hand, it's masterfully executed and revolutionary. It's extremely intelligent and profound. But I don't like the pessimism and (self?-)hatred that I sense about it.


----------



## Soprano Christie

In no particular order, because I can't really choose what ones I like most:

1. Amélie
2. Breakfast at Tiffany's
3. Goodbye Lenin!
4. Paris, Je T'aime
5. Labyrinth
6. Spirited Away
7. My Neighbour Totoro
8. Psycho
9. The Breakfast Club
10. Heathers
11. (500) Days of Summer
12. An Education
13. Gregory's Girl
14. Love Actually
15. RENT
16. Grease
17. Beauty and the Beast
18. Finding Nemo
19. Sister Act
20. Enchanted

I will admit, yes, I have eclectic taste.


----------



## starry

Xaltotun said:


> I'm a film buff, here's some kind of a list for today with lots and lots of painful omissions, sorry for possible typos and lack of accents in French words:
> 
> 1) Il Gattopardo (Visconti)
> 2) La Grande Illusion (Renoir)
> 3) Andrei Rublyov (Tarkovsky)
> 4) Le Mepris (Godard)
> 5) Un condemnde a mort s'est echappe ou le vent souffle ou il veut (Bresson)
> 6) Dead Man (Jarmusch)
> 7) Red River (Hawks)
> 8) The Searchers (Ford)
> 9) Ordet (Dreyer)
> 10) Sunrise (Murnau)
> 11) Il vangelo secondo Matteo (Pasolini)
> 12) Journal d'un curee de campagne (Bresson)
> 13) O-haru (Mizoguchi)
> 14) Rashomon (Kurosawa)
> 15) Barefoot Contessa (Mankiewicz)
> 16) Sunset Boulevard (Wilder)
> 17) The Big Sleep (Hawks)
> 18) The Maltese Falcon (Huston)
> 19) Bringing up Baby (Hawks)
> 20) Mononoke Hime (Miyazaki)
> 
> I could add a list of my favourite directors: Visconti, Renoir, Bresson, Hawks, Ford, Huston, Cukor, Rossellini, Pasolini, Murnau, Mankiewicz, Mizoguchi, Kurosawa, Ozu, Miyazaki, Tarkovsky, Eisenstein, Dreyer, Bergman... I also like Chaplin, Griffith, Stroheim, Lubitsch, Sternberg, Lynch, Lang, Allen, Fellini, Argento... etc. Pretty much the established canon with an emphasis on 1920-1960.


I'd take different choices

Kurosawa - Sanjuro
Mizoguchi - Sansho Dayu
Ford - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence
Visconti - Senso
Bresson - Pickpocket
Godard - Pierrot le Fou
Dreyer - The Passion of Joan of Arc
Murnau - The Last Laugh

I agree on The Big Sleep though.

Also you miss some like Keaton and Vigo.


----------



## Xaltotun

starry said:


> I'd take different choices
> 
> Kurosawa - Sanjuro
> Mizoguchi - Sansho Dayu
> Ford - The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence
> Visconti - Senso
> Bresson - Pickpocket
> Godard - Pierrot le Fou
> Dreyer - The Passion of Joan of Arc
> Murnau - The Last Laugh
> 
> I agree on The Big Sleep though.
> 
> Also you miss some like Keaton and Vigo.


It was a close call between The Searchers and The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, I can tell you! It could as well be the other, I admit. I adore Senso, it's fantastic, but I like Il Gattopardo even more. Pickpocket is incredible too, but it's still my third or fourth favourite Bresson (I'm a huge Bresson fan). Pierrot I haven't seen, too bad, I would love to see it! But I doubt it could be better than Le Mepris, which is too good and complex for words. Dreyer's Joan of Arc and Murnau's The Last Laugh are both my favourites, too... top 20 is too small! And the Kurosawa and Mizoguchi films you mentioned I haven't seen.

I also need more exposure to both Keaton and Vigo, both have been on my to-do list for a long time and I have neglected them :/

I'm a huge Hawks fan and could have included even more of his films (Only Angels Have Wings, Scarface, Rio Bravo, To Have And Have Not, His Girl Friday...)

And I feel really bad for forgetting to include any Welles and Eisenstein (not because of their "canonicalness" but because they are my personal favourites too)!


----------



## starry

I have liked Le Mepris, and I do like other Bresson too (Mouchette, Une Femme Douce, Four Night of a Dreamer, his first 2 features). Keaton is pretty much essential. For Eisenstein I like Potemkin and October the most, for Welles Kane and Chimes at Midnight.


----------



## Xaltotun

My Welles favourite is Kane (I haven't seen Chimes at Midnight, although I have tried a lot - it seems to be rare around here) and my Eisenstein favourites are Potemkin and Ivan the Terrible. I thought October was a bit too long for it's own good 

Anyway, great to see other classic film buffs here! I'm first and foremost a generic "art" person, not a "music" person - music is a big part of it, obviously, but I'm into all the arts, really. Literature, cinema, drama, visual arts, music, anything.


----------



## Pierrot Lunaire

Very roughly ordered...

The Passion of Joan of Arc (Carl Theodor Dreyer)
Sans Soleil (Chris Marker)
The Mirror (Andrei Tarkovsky)
Last Year at Marienbad (Alain Resnais)
Man with a Movie Camera (Dziga Vertov)
Meshes of the Afternoon (Maya Deren & Alexander Hammid)
The Color of Pomegranates (Sergei Parajanov)
Tale of Tales (Yuriy Norshteyn)
Eyes Wide Shut (Stanley Kubrick)
Les Vampires (Louis Feuillade)
The House Is Black (Forough Farrokhzad)
Ivan the Terrible (Sergei Eisenstein)
Innocence (Lucile Hadžihalilović)
I Am Cuba (Mikhail Kalatozov)
Broken Blossoms	(D.W. Griffith)
Sátántangó (Béla Tarr)
The Night of the Hunter (Charles Laughton)
Street of Crocodiles (Stephen & Timothy Quay)
Dogville (Lars von Trier)
The Red Shoes (Michael Powell & Emeric Pressburger)
L´Atalante (Jean Vigo)


----------



## starry

For Kubrick I think I would pick 2001. Didn't like Sátántangó, admittedly I didn't watch all of it.  Mirror is for me the most interesting Tarkovsky I've seen, hard to make sense of it though. Nice to see some animation in there and experimental film too, I like both genres.


----------



## Guest

I just saw The Straight Story by David Lynch. It's quite a departure from most (or all, rather) of his other works, but I absolutely loved it. I think I'll admit it to the canon.


----------



## Xaltotun

Pierrot Lunaire said:


> The Passion of Joan of Arc (Carl Theodor Dreyer)
> The Mirror (Andrei Tarkovsky)
> Last Year at Marienbad (Alain Resnais)
> Ivan the Terrible (Sergei Eisenstein)
> Broken Blossoms	(D.W. Griffith)
> The Night of the Hunter (Charles Laughton)


The Passion... is quite a heart-stabbing experience, filmmaking at its finest. I love all of Dreyer's films that I've seen, though. The Passion, Vampyr, Vredens Dag, Ordet... while they are quite different, they still share a lot of the same principles. I still have to see Gertrud, though!

The Mirror (Zerkalo) is my second favourite Tarkovsky, right after Andrei Rublyov. It's gripping and elusive, personal and impersonal, inexplicaple and simple... just like a Mirror! Not to mention just incredibly physically beautiful. One of the most physically beautiful films in existence, I think.

Marienbad is almost comical in its weirdness, but I love it nonetheless - much more than "Hiroshima". It remains interesting, intelligent and thought-provoking, and I never cringe when watching it, unlike "Hiroshima".

Ivan is just magnificent, one of those movies that fell like they are almost too perfect to exist.

Broken Blossoms stabs right in the heart as well, much like Shakespearean tragedy or Wagnerian opera. I love this stuff.

The Night of the Hunter... there's only one film like this. Supreme innocence and the most evil perversity. Weird symbolism, magical realism and the most creepy bad guy EVER. What an excellent film! It's actually a moral film, too, with a golden heart, despite it all.


----------



## Xaltotun

Jeff N said:


> I just saw The Straight Story by David Lynch. It's quite a departure from most (or all, rather) of his other works, but I absolutely loved it. I think I'll admit it to the canon.


I haven't seen it, despite liking Lynch a lot. But I've only heard good things about it. Not a single negative opinion. I'll have to see it at some point!


----------



## starry

I didn't like Gertrud that much when I saw it.


----------



## Xaltotun

starry said:


> For Kubrick I think I would pick 2001. Didn't like Sátántangó, admittedly I didn't watch all of it.  Mirror is for me the most interesting Tarkovsky I've seen, hard to make sense of it though. Nice to see some animation in there and experimental film too, I like both genres.


For Kubrick, I'd choose Dr. Strangelove myself, although I'm not really a Kubrick fan - I'll admit his genius, though.

I tend to think of The Mirror as a list of the memories of an old man, when he looks back at his life. Some of those memories are not very important things, but they stuck to his mind for some reason or another. Some memories are starting to mix up. But they are all things that mattered. Some of them were scary or painful, some of them were wonderful, but they all added up in making this man (Tarkovsky himself? or any watcher?) what he is. And the closing shot is so ridiculously breathtaking... sublime. It's especially effective to me because I grew up on the Finnish countryside, so the Russian nature in this film is very familiar to me. It's almost like this film is a collage of my own memories.


----------



## Xaltotun

starry said:


> I didn't like Gertrud that much when I saw it.


But you like his other films? Hmm, then I'll keep this in mind. Maybe it's time to see those Vigos and Keatons first =)


----------



## starry

You missed out Antonioni as well, definitely a big favourite of mine.


----------



## Guest

Xaltotun said:


> I haven't seen it, despite liking Lynch a lot. But I've only heard good things about it. Not a single negative opinion. I'll have to see it at some point!


It's fantastic! Although, you can't go into it expecting something like Blue Velvet or Inland Empire; the title works two ways, in that it is literally the Story of Alvin Straight, and also a rather "straight-forward" film for Mr. Lynch. In a way it's kind of refreshing. The way he focuses on cinematography and characters (much like Terrance Malick, whom I also greatly admire) instead of dream-like, non-linear puzzles is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Xaltotun

starry said:


> You missed out Antonioni as well, definitely a big favourite of mine.


I like Antonioni too, but I'm not crazy about him. I enjoyed Il Grido, L'aventura and Blow-Up. He is a quite the master psychologist and a wonderful philosopher too, but sometimes he just seems a bit too misanthropic for my tastes.


----------



## starry

I wouldn't say misanthropic. He does show a concern for people definitely, but he shows how alienated from their environment they become. Blow-Up is ok but for me it isn't him at his best. L'avventura is pretty good, but I prefer others like L'Eclisse and Red Desert.


----------



## Pierrot Lunaire

I used to be obsessed with 2001: A Space Odyssey when I was younger but recently I've been more interested in Eyes Wide Shut. I think Kubrick's cold analytical style works great for ‘science’ in 2001 but it's so much more fascinating when he uses it for ‘sex’ in Eyes Wide Shut. The contrast between style and substance is just amazing. 

As for The Mirror, it's actually the only Tarkovsky I would say that I love. I like the others but nowhere on the level of The Mirror. He always talked about how his films were like 'sculpting in time' and that's definitely his version of a self-portrait. It has more in common with poetry than with novels too, which I find all too rare in films.

I'm surprised no one has talked about Sans Soleil...


----------



## starry

Sans Soleil is a very interesting documentary about Japan, I saw it back in the 90s. La Jetee didn't impress me in comparison. Yeh Mirror has alot of poetry to it which is what I like. Of course Paradjanov who you list does too, in fact Pomegranates is about a poet from what I remember.


----------



## lokomotiv

*20 decent films............................*

requiem for a dream
amores perros
chopper
once were warriors
the machinist
memento
romper stomper
21 grams
mulholland drive
the hours
babal
metropolis
house of fools
barry lyndon
wolf creek
the ring (both versions)
pi
apocalypse now (redux)
falling down
trainspotting


----------



## Igneous01

Crimson Tide
The Rock
Face Off (The epoch of action movies, unfortunately they ll never get better than this)
Red October
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers (it counts right?)
The Illusionist
Fight Club
Green Street Hooligans
Beautiful Mind
Lord of the Rings
Terminator
Pirates of the Carribean
Last of the Mohicans
Apocalypto
Full Metal Jacket
Apocalypse Now
Blood Diamond
Basketball Diaries
Shutter Island
Inception
Running Scared
American History X

top 3
1. The matrix trilogy (watched it who knows how many times, just a great balence of story dialogue and action)
2. K-Pax (Just a really great movie and very inspiring)
3. The Departed


----------



## linceed87

bdelykleon said:


> 1) La Grande Illusion
> 2) Sunrise
> 3) La règle du Jeu
> 4) Shadow of a Doubt
> 5) Les Enfants du Paradis
> 6) The Third Man
> 7) Nosferatu
> 8) M
> 9) Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo
> 10) Once upon a time in America
> 11) Vertigo
> 12) Seven Samurai
> 13) Amadeus
> 14) Yojimbo
> 15) Some Like it hot
> 16) The seven year itch
> 17) Sunset boulevard
> 18) Tokyo Story
> 
> 19) It's a wonderful life
> 20) Casablanca


you have amazing taste in films


----------



## tdc

I don't watch movies as much as I used to, so a lot of my favorites reflect what was popular when I was younger. 

Some of my favorites (in no order)

Mullholland Drive
original Star Wars (episodes 4, 5, 6)
Indiana Jones (the first three)
What About Bob?
Groundhog Day
Ace Ventura Pet Detective I
Dumb and Dumber
The Lord of the Rings (all)
The Big Lebowski
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
The Usual Suspects
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Pineapple Express
A Clockwork Orange
Secret Window
Spinal Tap


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Have I seen 20 movies? Just kidding. Some of these might be cliche, but they're all important to me for some reason or another.

Goodfellas
The Beyond
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Ichi the Killer
The Seventh Seal
Vertigo
Tokyo Gore Police
2001
Stalker
Raging Bull
Do the Right Thing
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Unforgiven
Master of the Flying Guillotine
Taxi Driver
Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky
Cannibal Holocaust
Dawn of the Dead (the original)
Gozu
Audition

I probably have more hates than likes...


----------



## Guest

The Tree of Life has already become my favorite movie. Move aside Shawshank, your reign is over.


----------



## tdc

A great movie I forgot to add to my list -- > _Idiocracy_. Hilarious!


----------



## bassClef

I'm sure I will forget some gems but in no particular order:

Central Station
Tampopo
Y Tu Mam Tambien
Into the Wild
The Pillow Book
Jump Tomorrow
Le Diner de Cons
Three Seasons
Down by Law
Clerks
Young Frankenstein
Blade Runner
Kes
The Wicker Man
Withnail & I
Sleuth
Run Lola Run
Septej
The Fearless Vampire Killers
Ghost Dog


----------



## Klavierspieler

Very difficult to say, especially since I rarely watch movies at all:

1. Pixar (all of it)
2. It's a Wonderful Life

After that no particular order:

Father of the Bride (both)
Star Wars (the first three)
The Pianist
The Cinderella Man
That Darn Cat
Blackbeard's Ghost
Baby's Day Out

I can't think of many others, I'm more of a book guy.


----------



## Yoshi

My list changed a bit meanwhile:

1- The Phantom of the Opera
2- Inception
3- Immortal Beloved
4- Amadeus
5- Life is Beautiful
6- Edward Scissorhands
7- Pirates of the Caribbean
8- Monty Python and the Holy Grail
9- Jurassic Park
10- The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
11- City Lights
12- Amelie
13- The Pianist
14- E.T
15- The elephant man
16- Modern times
17- Spirited Away
18- American Beauty
19- Mulan
20- Donnie Darko


----------



## beethovenian

Jeff N said:


> The Tree of Life has already become my favorite movie. Move aside Shawshank, your reign is over.


Do you happen to like The Fountain as well? I heard it has similar themes with The Tree of Life.

Anyway my list (not in any order)

The Fountain
Black Swan
Cashback
Paprika
Moon
Ghost in the Shell
Kill Bill series
Pulp Fiction
My Neighbor Totoro 
Castle in the Sky
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
A Clockwork Orange
The Lord of the Rings trilogy
Oldboy
Thirst (Korean)
The White Ribbon
The Pianist

I will save the last two slots for The Tree of Life and Melancholia, both of which i have not watched but have high expectations.


----------



## Noak

My updated list:
Mind Game
Du Levande
2001: A Space Odyssey
Hausu
La Chute de la Maison Usher
Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes
Rashomon
Cat Soup
The Draughtman's Contract
Grass Labyrinth
Dimensions of Dialogue
Pastoral: To Die in the Country
A Woman Under the Influence
Sedmikrásky
Der Siebente Kontinent
Sånger Från Andra Våningen
Un Homme Qui Dort
Duck Soup
Ko To Tamo Peva
The Taste of Tea


----------



## bdog

Jeff N said:


> The Tree of Life has already become my favorite movie. Move aside Shawshank, your reign is over.


I'm pretty sure it's my favorite as well. See it in theaters everyone, before it's too late! =)

It's a real masterpiece in my opinion, but even if you don't care for it the combination of visuals and classical music is worth the price of admission alone. The soundtrack includes Couperin, Smetana, Bach, Brahms, Gorecki, Holst, and a bunch of others.


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio and Dr. Mike are obviously people of class and taste, judging by their choice of films. I concur exactly with both of their lists, but would add "The Pianist" as a tour de force film of recent times.


----------



## Guest

bdog said:


> I'm pretty sure it's my favorite as well. See it in theaters everyone, before it's too late! =)
> 
> It's a real masterpiece in my opinion, but even if you don't care for it the combination of visuals and classical music is worth the price of admission alone. The soundtrack includes Couperin, Smetana, Bach, Brahms, Gorecki, Holst, and a bunch of others.


just an fyi, it (The Tree of Life) is now out on blu-ray/dvd. I've already purchased my copy


----------



## Vaneyes

The Loved One
The Magic Christian
Patton
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Apocalypse Now
A Passage to India
Lawrence of Arabia
Fargo
The Game
De-Lovely
Bridges of Madison County
Barry Lyndon
Lolita I
Matrix Trilogy
Titanic
Goodfellas
Goldfinger
Ripley's Game
Sideways
To Catch a Thief


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

Tree of Life
Lord of the Rings
Magnolia
Lawrence of Arabia
Seven Samurai
Andrei Rublev
Ballad of Cable Hogue
El Topo
The Important Thing is To Love (L'Important C'est D'aimer)
Fitzcarraldo
Aguirre: The Wrath of God
Days of Heaven
Werckmeister Harmonies
2001: A Space Odyssey
Princess Mononoke
Before Sunrise, Slacker
La Roue
Meek's Cutoff
Ivan the Terrible
Star Wars
The Idiot (Kurosawa)
Ride the High Country
Fistful of Dollars


----------



## kv466

Pineapple Express
A Clockwork Orange
The American President
Amadeus
Donnie Darko
A Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Halloween (Carpenter and Zombie)
The Elephant Man
The Empire Strikes Back
Dazed and Confused
12 Angry Men (original, although showtime remake was pretty good)
School of Rock
The Godfather Part II
Brewster's Millions
Akira
Tron 
Heathers
Wargames
The Fifth Element
Just about every film released in 1985


I think I hit 20 but these are in no order and simply were some of the first to come to mind...I've got over 2,000 dvd's and bluerays and I reckon my true top 20 list is somewhere in there; although it would have to be at least top 200 to get all the movies I truly love in there.


----------



## Festat

regressivetransphobe said:


> The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


Although I love the movie and anything with Conrad Veidt, what's most marked in my memory is the DVD menu - Cesare opening his eyes (this scene's so good!) with green fire behind him.


----------



## ValseLente

VERTIGO (Hitchcock)
OBSESSION (De Palma)
COME AND SEE (Klimov)
TAXI DRIVER (Scorsese)
STOLEN KISSES (Truffaut)
OPENING NIGHT (Cassavetes)
THE WAGES OF FEAR (Clouzot)
REPULSION (Polanski)
SUSPIRIA (Argento)
POINT BLANK (Boorman)
THE RED SHOES (Powell and Pressburger)
2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY (Kubrick)
CHARLEY VARRICK (Siegel)
DON'T LOOK NOW (Roeg)
SALESMAN (Maysles Brothers)
THE SEARCHERS (Ford)
THE THIRD MAN (Reed)
ALIEN (Scott)
MASQUE OF THE RED DEATH (Corman)
TWIN PEAKS: FIRE WALK WITH ME (Lynch)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im so glad nearly everyones listing a Kubrick film, hes my absolute favourite.

My top 10:

Barry Lyndon
The Shining
Dr Strangelove
Heat
2001 A space odyssey
True Grit
No Country for Old Men
Monty Python's Life of Brian
Das leben der anderen
Reservoir dogs

I may post another ten after some more thought


----------



## Guest

Add Annie Hall to my list; watching Midnight in Paris reminded me how great Woody Allen is.


----------



## Eviticus

In no particular order:

Braveheart 
Pulp Fiction
True Romance
Desparado
Jaws
The Exorcist
Enter The Dragon
The Talented Mr Ripley
Rear Window
One flew over the cuckoo's nest
Star wars: The Empire Strikes Back
LOTR: The Fellowship of the Ring
Leon
Pans Labrynth
Rope
American Beauty
Snatch
The birds
Point Break
Predator


----------



## Art Rock

A fish called Wanda
Casablanca
Death in Venice
Dodgeball
Golden eye
Indiana Jones and the last crusade
Monty Python's Life of Brian
Star Wars Episodes IV-VI
The Lord of the Rings trilogy
The Matrix
The shining


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> Im so glad nearly everyones listing a Kubrick film, hes my absolute favourite.
> 
> My top 10:
> 
> Barry Lyndon
> The Shining
> Dr Strangelove
> Heat
> *2001 A space odyssey*
> True Grit
> No Country for Old Men
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> Das leben der anderen
> Reservoir dogs
> 
> I may post another ten after some more thought


*Ligeti*


----------



## emiellucifuge

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti*


Strauss! :angel:


----------



## Guest

emiellucifuge said:


> Strauss! :angel:


Both Strauss's!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> Strauss! :angel:





Jeff N said:


> Both Strauss's!!


----------



## Cnote11

Eh, I'll give this a go. Off the top of my head:

Amelie
Pierrot Le Fou
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
The Godfather
Il conformista
Annie Hall
Rear Window
Double Idemnity 
Alphaville
Belle De Jour
Une Femme Est Une Femme
Il Gattopardo
The Stranger
La Jetee
Rope
North by Nortwest
Strangers on a Train
Notorious
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Stardust Memories
Manhattan
Zelig
Et Dieu… créa la femme
Psycho
Anatomy of a Murder
Casablanca
Duck Soup
The Last Emperor
Shichinin no Samurai
Sunset Boulevard
His Girl Friday
Masculin, féminin
Lolita

Kind of hard to limit it to 20? I'd have to add in others like M, The Third Man, 8 1/2, as well as Touch of Evil and Shoot The Piano Player, The Graduate, Eraserhead, and I quite liked Night of the Hunter.


----------



## Eviticus

Cnote11 said:


> Strangers on a Train


Damn how did i forget this one?! Fantastic movie.


----------



## bigshot

Twenty is a lot of work, but I'll take a quick pass at it. I have to add a couple extra to get them all in. In no particular order...

Night of the Hunter (Laughton)
Notorious (Hitchcock)
King Kong (original 1933)
Greed (von Stroheim)
City Lights (Chaplin)
M (Fritz Lang/Peter Lorre)
Quartermass 2
Happiness (Todd Solondz)
Duck Soup (Marx Bros)
Bride of Frankenstein
The Loved One (Tony Richardson)
Dumbo (Disney)
It's A Gift (W.C. Fields)
The Haunting (original)
The Innocents (Jack Clayton)
Steamboat Bill Jr (Keaton)
Blue Velvet (Lynch)
The Maltese Falcon (Huston)
Singing In The Rain
Once Upon A Time in The West
Wages of Fear
Mon Oncle
Sunset Boulevard
Psycho / Les Diaboliques (tie)
The Postman Always Rings Twice (original)
Double Indemnity
The Party (Peter Sellers)
The Producers (Zero Mostel version)

No Kubrick in my list. The only movie of his I really like is Lolita, and that's for the actors, not the direction.

You didn't ask for it, but the greatest TV shows are...

Monty Python's Flying Circus
The Honeymooners
Fernwood 2Nite
Twilight Zone
Columbo
Jack Benny Show
Ed Sullivan Show
Ernie Kovacs Show
Playhouse 90
Your Show of Shows
Bewitched (good Darren only)
Beverly Hillbillies (particularly the B&W episodes)
Andy Griffith Show
Dick Van **** Show
All in the Family
Sanford and Son (before Foxx walked out)
Alfred Hitchcock Presents (hit and miss though)
Fawlty Towers
Get Smart
Soupy Sales Show


----------



## bigshot

Vaneyes said:


> The Loved One


Wow! Someone else likes The Loved One! I met Jonathan Winters once and told him The Loved One was my favorite movie. He said "Me too!"


----------



## bigshot

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Obviously I lean toward the dark and highly theatrical of artificial style of expressionism and film noir


The pattern i see there is a definite preference for auteur directors.


----------



## ksargent

No special order:

The Godfather (Coppola)
Vertigo (Hitchcock)
The Double Life of Veronique (Kieslowski)
Persona (Bergman)
2001: A Space Odyssey (Kubrick)
Citizen Kane (Welles)
The Third Man (Reed)
The Big Sleep (Hawks)
Last Year at Marienbad (Resnais)
The Wizard of Oz (Fleming)
The Red Shoes (Powell, Pressburger)
The Rules of the Game (Renoir)
Seven Samurai (Kurosawa)
Blade Runner (Scott)
Fanny and Alexander (Bergman)
Notorious (Hitchcock)
Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown (Almodovar)
Manhattan (Allen)
Casablanca (Curtiz)
The Commitments (Parker)


----------



## bigshot

For the life of me, I can't see why Casablanca ends up on so many best picture lists. It's a decent picture, but it's not even close to being one of the best pictures of all time. It's not even one of Bogart's best. It's interesting to see these lists. I see people with a bunch of modern special effects movies (blech!) and ones with the "usual suspects" (yawn!). I think some people just transcribe the Criterion video catalog list as their best picture choices.


----------



## ksargent

bigshot said:


> For the life of me, I can't see why Casablanca ends up on so many best picture lists. It's a decent picture, but it's not even close to being one of the best pictures of all time. It's not even one of Bogart's best.


Can't speak for others, but for me it comes down to Ingrid Bergman and the lighting/photography. It is also a film which (imho) only gets better with repeated viewings. Finally, it may not be Bogart's best performance (that may have been "Sierra Madre," although I like "The Big Sleep" better for its quirkiness and ambiguity), but i think it was a great performance. But it is Bergman who carries the film for me. The theme of sacrifice is always a strong one.


----------



## Cnote11

bigshot said:


> For the life of me, I can't see why Casablanca ends up on so many best picture lists. It's a decent picture, but it's not even close to being one of the best pictures of all time. It's not even one of Bogart's best. It's interesting to see these lists. I see people with a bunch of modern special effects movies (blech!) and ones with the "usual suspects" (yawn!). I think some people just transcribe the Criterion video catalog list as their best picture choices.


I thought the same of Casablanca at first, but upon repeated viewings I really fell in love with it.

Once Upon a Time in the West is another one I considered, if not just for Claudia! My feelings on Kubrick: as you can see I put two Kubrick movies on mine but I really didn't care for Space Odyssey or Clockwork Orange whatsoever. I can take or leave Full Metal Jacket and I never once made it through The Shining. Singin' In The Rain is another one I could put on my list. Very funny movie. Also, this thread keeps rubbing in my face how much I need to see The Maltese Falcon. Its been at the very top of my list for years now of movies I really want to see yet for some reason I still haven't watched it.


----------



## bigshot

I really like Bergman in Notorious. But I like bad girls a lot.

2001 is a half a movie sandwiched between two slices of boredom. Clockwork Orange is so dated, it makes Sammy Davis Jr's Nehru jacket look like the latest style. Full Metal Jacket totally falls apart after boot camp. And the Shining would have been a lot better if at least half an hour was cut out of it. Lolita is brilliant though. The contrast of comedy and tragedy, depending on whose point of view you take, is fantastic.

The Maltese Falcon is a great film for "specific" acting. The characters in the script may be archetypes but the characters the actors bring to it are totally unique. After you see it, you can't imagine anyone else playing any of the roles. Another film I forgot that is a tour de force of casting is the original The Producers. The cast in that movie is absolutely perfect, from the largest role down to the smallest. The remake was totally miscast.


----------



## ksargent

+1 on Notorious. I like her performance in it even better than in Casablanca. Notorious is one of my favorite films of all time.

I undertand (but disagree with) your point regarding 2001. It's not for every taste. I like it (and have since I saw it during its original theatrical run). I think it helps to view it as essentially a silent film, but it does move at a slow pace. I can only say that it was an astonishing experience to see it for the first time during its initial release. I also like Clockwork, but it is dated to be sure. I love films from that period - for example, I ate up the Criterion BBS set.

Finally I totally agree w.r.t. The Maltese Falcon - the casting was perfect. For my taste, I still preferred The Big Sleep which featured not one, but two great bad girls.



bigshot said:


> I really like Bergman in Notorious. But I like bad girls a lot.
> 
> 2001 is a half a movie sandwiched between two slices of boredom. Clockwork Orange is so dated, it makes Sammy Davis Jr's Nehru jacket look like the latest style. Full Metal Jacket totally falls apart after boot camp. And the Shining would have been a lot better if at least half an hour was cut out of it. Lolita is brilliant though. The contrast of comedy and tragedy, depending on whose point of view you take, is fantastic.
> 
> The Maltese Falcon is a great film for "specific" acting. The characters in the script may be archetypes but the characters the actors bring to it are totally unique. After you see it, you can't imagine anyone else playing any of the roles. Another film I forgot that is a tour de force of casting is the original The Producers. The cast in that movie is absolutely perfect, from the largest role down to the smallest. The remake was totally miscast.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Hour Of The Wolf
2. The Silence
3. The Trial (Welles)
4. Onibaba
5. Woman In The Dunes
6. Seconds
7. Repulsion
8. Persona
9. Bunny Lake Is Missing
10. Last Year At Marienbad
11. 10:30 P.M. Summer
12. Sweet Smell Of Success
13. Les Biches
14. L'Eclisse
15. The Caretaker (Clive Donner directs Harold Pinter play)
16. Belle De Jour
17. Through A Glass Darkly
18. The Servant
19. Stalker (Tarkovsky)
20. La Belle Noiseusse


----------



## Guest

1. The Best Years of Our Lives
2. Picnic
3. Ninotchka
4. Seven Year Itch
5. Double Indemnity
6. Some Like it Hot
7. Donnie Brasco
8. The Birdcage
9. His Girl Friday
10.The Philadelphia Story
11. The Country Girl
12. The Grapes of Wrath
13. Les Enfants du Paradis
14. Le Grande Illusion
15. Pandora's Box
16. Come Back Little Sheba
17. To Kill a Mockingbird
18. Stalag 17
19. Inherit the Wind
20. Breakfast at Tiffanys


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks, Eviticus, for reminding. I'm replacing Matrix Trilogy with American Beauty.


----------



## gr8gunz

1. The Godfather
2. Shooter
3. Patton
4. Taken
5. Van Helsing
6. Inherit the Wind
7. Braveheart
8. Patriot
9. A Beautiful Mind
10. Silence of the Lambs
11. Misery
12. My Cousin Vinny
13. Tombstone
14. Quigley Down Under
15. Bridges of Madison County
16. Absolute Power
17. Hoosiers
18. Sleepless in Seattle
19. Crimson Tide
20. Hunt for Red October

How about top 20 stinkers?
Not in order

1. All Spaghetti westerns
2. Pretty Woman
3. Copying Beethoven
4. Titanic
5. Johnny Depp Movies (all)
6. Alien Resurrection
7. Rambo
8. Steel Magnolias
9. Hildago
10. 2001 Space Odyssey
11. Easy Rider
12. Remains of the Day
13. Thelma & Louise
14. Stripes
15. You've Got Mail
16. American Psycho
17. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
18. Edward Scissorhands
19. Look Who's Talking (all)
20. The Goodbye Girl


----------



## bluejeanjunky

so lazy to list down 20 movies!lol!

but my favorite of all time is "ICE CASTLES" and I really love its theme song "through the eyes of love" by Melissa Manchester.

___________________________________________
These blogs keep the fire of music burning in me:

http://www.scarysquids.com/

http://www.audiomasteringman.com/


----------



## redrobin

Okay. In no particular order, my top 20 films of all time:
1. The Search (very touching Montgomery Clift film from 1948)
2. Disney's Beauty & the Beast (got me into creating my own fairy tales)
3. Amadeus (I can practically write out the lines of this film. Best movie made EVER.
4. Jean de Florette (and I thought this was gonna be just some French soap opera!)
5. Manon of the Spring (sequel to No. 4. Excellent film).
6. Finding Nemo (absolutely gorgeous film. I can probably also write down every spoken line of dialogue).
7. Jurassic Park (blew me away)
8. Taxi Driver (saw this when it came out. I was 14. Wasn't exactly ready for it. Still with me visually to this day.
9. The Godfather I (nothing needs to be said)
10. The Godfather II (ditto)
11. Sarafina (very touching musical)
12. The Matrix (took me by surprise)
13. Irreversible (It's not a film I recommend because the violence is extremely high, but visually it never leaves you).
14. Pan's Labyrinth (see No. 13)
15. Pulp Fiction (yet another movie I could probably recite line by line without the script in front of me).
16. City of Hope (what a tearjerker, this one!)
17. Oh Brother, Where Art Thou (a good George Clooney film? Who knew!)
18. French Connection (Gene Hackman rules!)
19. Star Trek (the reboot, 2009)
20, Man Bites Dog (again, extremely violent and nerve wracking film. No film has ever made me that nervous since Silence of the Lambs).

Why are there no Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp or Leonardo DiCaprio films here? Probably the same reason there are no Julia Roberts or Jennifer Lopez or Miley Cyrus or Justin Bieber films here.


----------



## Philip

tc members have good taste in movies


----------



## Polyphemus

Keep your heads down a few westerns on the way.
BTW these are in no particular order.

1 Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolfe
2 The Presidents Analyst
3 Lawman
4 The Big Country
5 Shutter Island
6 7 Days In May
7 L A Confidential
8 The Outlaw Josey Wales
9 The Thin Red Line
10 The Big Red One
11 Alien
12 Event Horizon
13 The Wind That Shakes the Barley
14 The Quiet Man
15 Singin In The Rain
16 Night Of the Iguana
17 Lord Of the Rings Trilogy (Is that cheating)
18 The Jason Bourne Trilogy (there I go again)
19 The Haunting (Original B/W with Richard Johnson)
20 Dr Strangelove

The above list is of course changeable (except 1 & 2)


----------



## Guest

Add Aguirre, the Wrath of God to my list.


----------



## Theophrastus

1. Wild Strawberries (My favorite Bergman film. It has Bergman's old mentor, actor/director Victor Sjöström as the lead, and it's a very warm, very poignant film. It also has some of the most beautiful and enigmatic dream sequences ever put on film - and for my money the most convincing too)
2. Seventh Seal (I first saw this when I was 20 and thought 'what's all the fuss about?'. I saw it for the second time 15 years later and thought 'that's what all the fuss is about')
3. Orphee (Cocteau) (Its visual effects are still mind-blowing after 50 odd years - really unmatched by anything produced by modern special effects, which proves you need an imagination more than you need a budget)
4. Hannah and her Sisters (Woody Allen. Crimes and Misdemeanors is the one everybody takes seriously, but I prefer this - for asking searching questions without losing its considerable warmth, for its love song to New York - Allen's New York, that is, not to be confused with the actual city, for its humor of course, for its tolerant exploration of human foibles, and not least for Max von Sydow's fantastic turn as an irascible painter giving a run down on the failings of our so-called civilization.)
5. Delicatessen (A reviewer in Time Out slated this film because his father was a butcher and had never once cut up a lodger and sold his meat. A dystopian black comedy with a surprising optimism about human beings despite the dark subject matter. And it has Dominique Pinon in it.)
6. The Nine Lives of Thomas Katz (An apocalyptic comedy. Should be seen by many more people. Especially if you've ever lived in London and used the tube to get to work.)
7. 101 Reykjavik (very funny, very modern take on Bergman's existentialist themes)
8. The Man without a Past (Aki Kaurismaki. Only seen this once, but it convinced me that Kaurismaki is a major director. Rather dour understated Finnish comedy with a very distinct style)
9. It Happened One Night. Classic screwball comedy with Clark Gable.
10. Ugetso Monogatari (only seen this once and in a way don't want to see it again in case it's not as good as I remember it)
11. Europa (early Lars von Trier, for its sheer visual power)
12. Festen (the first and best dogme film. Deals with incest and abuse, yet somehow remains a hopeful film. And manages to do so much within the limitations imposed by the dogme manifesto)
13. High Plains Drifter (Directed by Clint Eastwood. An unsung masterpiece.)
14. Diva. (Used to watch this about once a year. Thriller. Love story. Very atmospheric. Great music. And a cat called Ayatollah)


That's fourteen. This is taking me too long. I've tried to pick films that have stayed with me - either I've seen them several times and still got something new from them each time, or they made a very strong impression on me when I saw them and they've stayed in my mind ever since. Or I just like them.


----------



## santun

Not twenty, but some movies I loved ;-)

The Fearless Vampire Killers
Dr. Zhivago
Dr. Strangelove
Barry Lyndon
Koyaanisqatsi
Amadeus
The Shining
Twelve Monkeys
The Others
Dangerous Liaisons
The City of Lost Children
The Tree of Life
Melancholia
Elena


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Only 20? That's really difficult. I'm afraid I'm going to have to naughty and include trilogies as a single choice. 

My choices at present, in no order include
1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Dracula (Lugosi)
3. The Lord of The Rings Trilogy
4. Robocop 1
5. Starship Troopers
6. Terminator 1 & 2
7. Star Trek WofK
8. Start Trek First Contact
9. The Addams Family/Addams Family Values
10. Wall-e
11. Kung Fu Panda 1 & 2
12. Ip Man 1 & 2
13. Run Lola Run
14. Tenacious D - The Pick of Destiny
15. Austin Powers Trilogy
16. Batman - The Dark Knight
17. Star Wars 3-6
18. Unthinkable
19. The Matrix Trilogy
20. Hellboy 1-2

Some of these may change depending on mood, though certain films won't. I know I have missed a few films and I still haven't seen many of the films I have picked up as yet but for the moment I am satisfied with my list.


----------



## Noak

In no real order:

A Zed and Two Noughts (Peter Greenaway, 1985)
2001: A Space Odyssey (Stanley Kubrick, 1968)
Du Levande (Roy Andersson, 2007)
Arrebato (Iván Zulueta, 1980)
La Chute de la Maison Usher (Jean Epstein, 1928)
Mind Game (Masaaki Yuasa, 2004)
Hausu (Nobuhiko Obayashi, 1977)
Rashomon (Akira Kurosawa, 1950)
Grass Labyrinth (Shuji Terayama, 1983)
Dimensions of Dialogue (Jan Svankmajer, 1982)
The Eve of Ivan Kupalo (Yuri Ilyenko, 1968)
As I Was Moving Ahead Occaisionally I Saw Brief Glimpses of Beauty (Jonas Mekas, 2000)
Bleak Moments (Mike Leigh, 1971)
The Colour of the Pomegranate (Sergei Parajanov, 1968)
A Woman Under the Influence (John Cassavetes, 1974)
Stalker (Andrei Tarkovsky, 1979)
Come and See (Elem Klimov, 1985)
Sånger Från Andra Våningen (Roy Andersson, 2000)
Der Siebent Kontinent (Michael Haneke, 1989)
The Scenic Route (Mark Rappaport, 1978)


----------



## aaroncopland

Avatar
The Avengers
Lord of the Rings (Whole Trilogy)
District 9
Inception
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
The Hunger Games
War Horse
Children of Men
Black Swan
Jurassic Park
True Grit (2010)
The Dark Knight
Up 
The Fighter 
And many more


----------



## Rinaldino

La Strada (Fellini)
La Notte (Antonioni)
L'Eclisse (Antonioni)
Le Mépris (Godard)
Lola (Demy)
Sunrise (Murnau)
Funny Games (Haneke)
Sansho Dayu (Mizoguchi)
Ikiru (Kurosawa)
In the mood for love & 2046 (Wong Kar-Wai)
La grande guerra (Monicelli)
The Apartment (Wilder)
Persona (Bergman)
Lost in Translation (S. Coppola)
Travolti da un insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto (Wertmuller)
Les Quatre Cent Coups (Truffaut)
L'amour l'après midi (Rohmer)
Dr. Strangelove (Kubrick)
Days of Wine and Roses (Edwards)
La regle du jeu (Renoir)


----------



## Philip

AClockworkOrange said:


> My choices at present, *in no order* include
> 1. A Clockwork Orange


Uh huh....


----------



## Ramako

1. The Bridge over the river Kwai
2. LOTR Fellowship of the Ring
3. LOTR Two Towers
4. LOTR Return of the king
5. Shenandoah
6. The man who shot Liberty Valens
7. Ben Hur
8. The Matrix
9. Star Wars 4
10. Star Wars 5
11. Ice Age
12. Morcambe and Wise: The intelligence men
13. Indiana Jones 1
14. Indiana Jones 3
15. Once Upon a time in the West
16. Star Wars 3
17. Terminator 2

I reserve two for the upcoming Hobbit films, unless they are awful in which case I think I will give up on films forever...

EDIT: make that three


----------



## Guest

Alexander said:


> Allowing for the presence of a little adventure, horror and fantasy, it's basically a humanist's list.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ice Cold in Alex


Two questions. A 'humanist's list? And whilst I love some of the others in your list, this is an oddity, isn't it? It's on mine too, btw...I wonder if there's something in the name, since 'Alexander' is my alter ego!


----------



## Guest

Ramako said:


> I reserve two for the upcoming Hobbit films, unless they are awful in which case I think I will give up on films forever...


You''ll have to wait longer to decide - there's going to be THREE Hobbit films!


----------



## Ramako

MacLeod said:


> You''ll have to wait longer to decide - there's going to be THREE Hobbit films!


Um, what??? 

I thought I'd have heard about that, although I have been avoiding reading what I can for fear of spoilers...

EDIT: So you're right, a quick wiki check revealing all as usual. They should just film the whole Silmarillion and be done with it.

Though it must be said, my confidence levels are not high about the way they are doing this.


----------



## Crudblud

I'm not sure how well ordered this is going to be, I always get the No. 1 spot exact and the rest just kind of swim around down there.

1. Wild at Heart (David Lynch)
2. Brazil (Terry Gilliam)
3. Paris, Texas (Wim Wenders)
4. Greetings (Brian de Palma)
5. Lawrence of Arabia (David Lean)
6. Sanjuro (Akira Kurosawa)
7. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Stanley Kubrick)
8. Leaving Las Vegas (Mike Figgis)
9. La femme qui se poudre (Patrick Bokanowski)
10. Eraserhead (David Lynch)
11. Repo Man (Alex Cox)
12. Network (Sidney Lumet)
13. Chinatown (Roman Polanski)
14. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (Sergio Leone)
15. Raising Arizona (Ethan & Joel Coen)
16. El Topo (Alejandro Jodorowsky)
17. 2046 (Wong Kar Wai)
18. 12 Monkeys (Terry Gilliam)
19. Hi, Mom! (Brian de Palma)
20. Four Lions (Chris Morris)


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I'm not sure how well ordered this is going to be, I always get the No. 1 spot exact and the rest just kind of swim around down there.
> 
> 1. Wild at Heart (David Lynch)
> 2. Brazil (Terry Gilliam)
> 3. Paris, Texas (Wim Wenders)
> 4. Greetings (Brian de Palma)
> 5. Lawrence of Arabia (David Lean)
> 6. Sanjuro (Akira Kurosawa)
> 7. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Stanley Kubrick)
> 8. Leaving Las Vegas (Mike Figgis)
> 9. La femme qui se poudre (Patrick Bokanowski)
> 10. Eraserhead (David Lynch)
> 11. Repo Man (Alex Cox)
> 12. Network (Sidney Lumet)
> 13. Chinatown (Roman Polanski)
> 14. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (Sergio Leone)
> 15. Raising Arizona (Ethan & Joel Coen)
> 16. El Topo (Alejandro Jodorowsky)
> 17. 2046 (Wong Kar Wai)
> 18. 12 Monkeys (Terry Gilliam)
> 19. Hi, Mom! (Brian de Palma)
> 20. Four Lions (Chris Morris)


Always wondered why Wild at Heart gets a bad rap, I think it's a very well made film. Better than Lost Highway by a longshot.


----------



## Crudblud

Agreed, though I like Lost Highway a lot.

Originally a lot of critics seemed to have problems with Wild at Heart, and I believe the big names at the time -Siskel and Ebert- called it racist. By the way, your guess on how they came to that conclusion is as good as mine. I think now it's getting a blind negative reaction from people who think of Nicolas Cage as the "National Treasure guy" and that everything he does automatically sucks because he's in it. And of course there are people who just hate David Lynch for some reason - I must admit I'm getting a little tired of his endless reel of side projects, but regardless of that the man has made many fine films.


----------



## Antihero




----------



## Pharley

My favourite movies aren't necessarily the ones I consider the best, I guess that goes without saying for most people. After all we are bound to have some guilty pleasures in any given medium. I don't consider any of my 20 faves as such, I think they are all fine films, but it's a noteworthy distinction.

20 of my fave movies in no particular order

1. True Lies
2. Total Recall
3. The Thing (1982)
4. Alien
5. Aliens
6. Robocop
7. The Blues Brothers
8. Oscar
9. Groundhog Day
10. Dances with Wolves
11. Once Were Warriors
12. My Cousin Vinny
13. The Legend of Drunken Master
14. Back to the Future 1, 2, 3
15. The Pink Panther, Return of, Strikes Again
16. The Big Lebowski
17. Casino
18. Das Boot
19. The Longest Day
20. Much Ado About Nothing


Regarding quality of cinematography, subtext and thematic richness, acting performances etc, and/or substantial envelope-pushing innovation 20 of my most deserving would be:

1. Taxi Driver
2. 2001: A Space Odyssey
3. Apocalypse Now
4. Alien
5. Aliens
6. Robocop
7. Die Hard
8. Jurassic Park
9. Blade Runner
10. Ghostbusters
11. A Clockwork Orange
12. The Shining
13. Psycho (1960)
14. Ran
15. Inglorious Basterds
16. Pulp Fiction
17. The Truman Show
18. The Godfather
19. Brazil
20. Full Metal Jacket


That's less overlap than I was expecting, go figure


----------



## Andreas

The Mirror
Ali: Fear Eats the Soul 
Seven
The Shining
Taxi Driver
The Passion of the Christ
The Silence
Breaking the Waves
Gerry
Stalker
Mulholland Drive
Aguirre: The Wrath of God
Koyaanisquatsi
Rear Window
Sexy Beast
The Wrestler
Dead Man Walking
Taxi Driver
Eyes Wide Shut
Grizzly Man


----------



## Schubussy

1. The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
2-20. Stuff not as good as The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


----------



## bassClef

I know I'll be forgetting some, but I like these 20, in rough order:

Withnail and I
Three Seasons
Central Station
Tampopo
Jump Tomorrow
Into the Wild
Y Tu Mama Tambien
Run Lola Run
Blade Runner
Le Diner de Cons
Down by Law
The Pillow Book
The Fearless Fampire Killers
Clerks
Ghost Dog
The Ladykillers
Night on Earth
Wait until Dark
Leon
Some Like it Hot


----------



## Ravndal

Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain
Pride & Prejudice (2005)
Chocolat
Moonrise Kingdom
Lost In Translation
Intouchables
Finding Neverland
Stardust
Oslo, 31 August
Forrest Gump
Trainspotting
Spirited Away
Howls Moving Castle
Lion King
Kill Bill 1 & 2
The Kings Speech
Snatch
Sin City
Big Fish
Inception

Not properly ranked. Impossible....


----------



## Wood

Limiting myself to one film per director:

ALLEN	Manhatten
ALMODOVAR	All about my mother
ANDERSSON	You the living
ANSTEY	Housing problems
ANTONIONI	Red desert
APTED	7 up
BERGMAN	Winter light
BERTOLUCCI	The conformist
CHABROL	The beast must die
DENIS	White material
DOS SANTOS	Vidas secas
DOUGLAS	Comrades
DREYER	Ordet
DVORTSEVOY	Tulpan
EISENSTEIN	The Battleship Potemkin
FASSBENDER	The bitter tears of Petra von Kant
FREND	Scott of the Antarctic
GILBERT	Alfie
GODARD	Passion
GOOLD	Richard II
GREENAWAY	The draughtman's contract
GREIRSON	Granton trawler
HAMER, B. O'Horten
HERZOG	Fata Morgana
HITCHCOCK	Frenzy
JEUNET	Amelie
KUROSAWA, A.	Throne of blood
KUROSAWA, K.	Tokyo Sonata
LEAN	Great expectations
LECONTE	My best friend
LEIGH	Naked
LOACH	The wind that shakes the barley
MAKHMALBAF, S.	The apple
MALLE L'Inde Fantome
MENZEL	Closely observed trains
MILESTONE	All quiet on the western front
MUNGIU	Four months, three weeks, two days
NAKASHIMA	Memories of Matsuko
OLMI	The tree of wooden clogs
OZU	Late Spring
PANAHI	Offside
PARK, Chan-Wook	Lady Vengeance
POLANSKI	The tradegy of Macbeth
PUIU	The death of Mr Lazarescu
RAY, S.	Pather Panchali
REED	The third man
RENOIR	Le regle du jeu
REYGARDAS	Silent light
ROCHA	Black god, white devil
ROEG	Walkabout
ROHMER	The green ray
RUSSELL	Monitor-100 Elgar
SCHLONDORFF	The tin drum
SEMBENE	Xala
SISSAKO	Bamako
STRICKLAND	Katalin Varga
SVANKMAJER	Surviving light
TATI	Mon Oncle
THORNTON	Samson and Delilah
VEBER	The dinner of idiots
VON TRIER	The idiots
WENDERS	Paris, Texas
WEST	Let's go to Birmingham
WINTERBOTTOM	Welcome to Sarajevo
WONG KAR WAI	2046
ZONCA	The dreamlife of angels
ZVYAGINTSEV	The banishment


----------



## DeepR

Schubussy said:


> 1. The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
> 2-20. Stuff not as good as The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


Amen. This is my list as well.


----------



## lunchdress

Right now, far from definitive, and in no particular order:

Walkabout 
The Seven Beauties
Le Samourai
Chinatown
L'Avventura
L'Eclisse
The Passenger
Blow-Up
Breathless (Godard's, but I also really love the American remake w Richard Gere)
To Live and Die in LA
Aguirre: The Wrath of God
The Rapture
Tokyo Drifter
Beach Party (all of those AIP movies make me really happy)
The Big Sleep
Fallen Angels (Wong Kar Wai dir.)
Moontide
The Bachelor and the Bobby-Soxer
La Dolce Vita
Alphaville
...eek! at 20 all ready?


----------



## Prodromides

lunchdress said:


> L'Avventura
> L'Eclisse
> The Passenger
> Blow-Up


4 by Michelangelo Antonioni in 1 top 20!

L'ECLISSE is my favorite.


----------



## MagneticGhost

In no particular order, changeable etc etc

The English Patient
The Talented Mr Ripley
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
Duel
Jurassic Park
The Sound of Music
They Shoot Horses Don't They
Three Colours - Blue
Jean de Florette
Manon de Sources
Four Lions
Perfume
Aliens
The Medusa Touch
1984
37.2 le matin (Betty Blue)
Red Beard
In the Name of the Father
Grave of the Fireflies


Bah!! I forgot Walkabout


----------



## Yoshi

I think my list may have changed a bit


1- The Phantom of the Opera
2- Les Miserables
3- The Wizard of Oz
4- Immortal Beloved
5- Amadeus
6- City Lights
7- Monty Python and the Holy Grail
8- Amelie
9- 2001 a Space Odyssey
10- The Pianist
11- The Good the Bad and the Ugly
12- Eraserhead
13- Chaplin
14- The Elephant Man
15- American Beauty
16- Nosferatu
17- Vanilla Sky
18- Shine
19- Rear Window
20- Bicycle Thieves

Other favourites of mine: Donnie Darko, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Life of Brian, Zodiac, Audition, A fish called Wanda, Spirited Away, Jurassic Park...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pretty varied list of 20 of my very favourites. Not a definitive list by any means!

Cast Away
Gladiator
The Untouchables
Amadeus
2001: A Space Odyssey
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
Life of Pi
The Shawshank Redemption
Inception
Public Enemies
Drive
The Dark Knight
Moneyball
The Pursuit of Happyness
Vertigo
North By Northwest
Midnight In Paris
Django Unchained (except for the ending!) 
Burn After Reading


----------



## schuberkovich

Skilmarilion said:


> Pretty varied list of 20 of my very favourites. Not a definitive list by any means!
> 
> Cast Away
> Gladiator
> The Untouchables
> Amadeus
> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> Planes, Trains and Automobiles
> The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
> Life of Pi
> The Shawshank Redemption
> Inception
> Public Enemies
> Drive
> The Dark Knight
> Moneyball
> The Pursuit of Happyness
> Vertigo
> North By Northwest
> Midnight In Paris
> Django Unchained (except for the ending!)
> *Burn After Reading*


Burn After Reading? I found the film promising at first but then ridiculous and unsatisfying


----------



## Skilmarilion

schuberkovich said:


> Burn After Reading? I found the film promising at first but then ridiculous and unsatisfying


Ridiculous for sure, but I felt the dark and completely absurd humour was written to perfection. I guess the Coen brothers certainly divide opinion.

Also, I thought Brad Pitt gave perhaps his best ever performance here!


----------



## TrevBus

Sorry but I am going over 20. Just cannot get the List down to 20. Other than 1, I have not listed any films in the last 5 years or so. Doesn't mean I don't like any or don't think they are worthy of being called "one of the Best'. I just feel that some films, need a little more time to be viewed. The one I did include(*), just stood out to me and still does, that it needed to be included.

1. Lawrence of Arabia
IMO. Best English language film
1. The 7 Samurai
IMO. Best Foreign language film
The Rest in no particular order.

The Bycycle Thief
La Strada
High Noon
Gladiator
Blade Runner
The Ring Triolgy(I consider all 3 1 film)
Schindler's List
Mephisto
Soldier of Orange
Empire of the Sun
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Insider
Amadeus
Excalibur
The Green Mile
Field of Dreams
The Lion in Winter
The King's Speech(*)
Dark City
Pan's Labyrinth
City of God
Stagecoach(John Ford)
All the President's Men
The Sting
Black Hawk Down
Terminator 2
Rear Window
Psycho
How Green was my Valley
Sullivan's Travels
The Lady Eve
Casablanca
White Heat
The Bridge on the River Kawi
All about Eve

Need to stop here. List could go on and on and........Nevermind.


----------



## Jobis

No order in particular

The Cranes are Flying
Andrei Rublev
Barry Lyndon
Apocalypse Now
Amadeus
Antichrist
Dancer in the Dark
The Fellowship of the Ring
Dogville
Chungking Express
Ed Wood
Daisies
Rosemary's Baby
Eyes Wide Shut
The Shining
Annie Hall
Through a Glass Darkly
Blade Runner
The Mirror
Withnail and I


----------



## Ethereality

There are really only 3 movies I could classify as favorite. Their acronyms spell out like

FoTR
TTT
RoTK


----------



## perempe

I asked someone in a movie forum about his/her favourite movies, this PM was the answer:
The Miracle Worker
Paths of Glory
Soshite chichi ni naru (Like Father, Like Son)
The Mission
Secretariat
The Platform
The Shawshank Redemption
The Horse Whisperer
The Turin Horse
A.I. Artificial Intelligence
Adams æbler
American History X
Anne of Green Gables
Asterix and Obelix: Mansion of the Gods
The Man Without a Face
Felon
The Weather Man
The One and Only
Klass
The Devil's Advocate
The Bucket List
Courageous
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
An Unfinished Life
Birdman
Death Wish
Camp X-Ray
Captain Fantastic
The Last Time
The Emperor's Club
Draft Day
Drive
Awakenings
Up in the Air
Intouchables
Remember the Titans
I, Daniel Blake
Erin Brockovich
In Bruges
Before the Rain
Joyeux Noël (Merry Christmas)
Incendies
Forrest Gump
Blow Dry
Gran Torino
Grease
The Internship
Network
Shall We Dance?
Hostiles
Ying xiong (Hero)
Jeremiah Johnson
Jojo Rabbit
Calvary
Fences
Letters to Juliet
Lions for Lambs
Million Dollar Baby
Kinky Boots
Oscar
The Exorcism of Emily Rose
A Walk in the Clouds
Bang Bang You're Dead
Freedom Writers
DragonHeart
Shogun
Rudderless
Teachers
Tangerines
Okuribito (Departures)
Terminator 2
The Father
The Lighthouse
Tyrannosaur
See No Evil, Hear No Evil
Land of the Blind
Flipped
Repo Men
Warrior
Whiplash
I recently watched Blow Dry, Camp X-Ray & Tyrannosaur, they are all great movies. I had to type the titles in English, it took me a couple of minutes.


----------

